# Anonymous WWE Star Rants on The Rock



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting indeed. I don't think that this certain individual even understands why The Rock was here in the first place. It wasn't too put over anyone but Cena. That's it. This person should know that by now. Also, I find it funny that they think that The Rock really came back to better his wallet.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Who's been made? Blame Cena. Not The Rock. Cena never even looses a clean match. He's the one not falling to guys and helping them get pushed. 

Can't wait to hear what Rock has to say next Mon.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I find this funny since not only is WWE the only one really profiting from his return, but they are also the ones holding down their own stars. 7 years and the only guys breaking glass is Orton and Cena? I guess that was the Rock's fault.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock isn't back to put over anyone, except John Cena at wrestlemania. 



Living Tribunal said:


> Who's been made? Blame Cena. Not The Rock. Cena never even looses a clean match. He's the one not falling to guys and helping them get pushed.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what Rock has to say next Mon.


Cena put over Cm Punk, the Miz and Alberto Del Rio just last year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL, what a work, that, or someone is just butthurt.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

damn a lot of bitter fucks in the locker room.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

dreammaster said:


> th The Rock making his much anticipated return to Raw next Monday, John Cena had harsh words for "The Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment," saying he's no longer The People's Champion, but he's a champion with people (referring to the entourage around him). After strongly criticizing The Rock for returning, but not sticking around WWE, Cena vowed to beat the iconic grappler in his hometown of Miami, Florida at WrestleMania XXVIII.
> 
> A number of WWE performers appeared giddy backstage over Cena's remarks as they legitimately feel that way over Johnson. One talent commented via text to PWInsider.com (with permission to be quoted under condition of of anonymity: "[The Rock] comes in to use WWE to get back the audience he lost doing Disney movies, which is fine but he's been back over a year and name one person he helped make a bigger star since then? No one.
> 
> ...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dreammaster said:


> th The Rock making his much anticipated return to Raw next Monday, John Cena had harsh words for "The Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment," saying he's no longer The People's Champion, but he's a champion with people (referring to the entourage around him). After strongly criticizing The Rock for returning, but not sticking around WWE, Cena vowed to beat the iconic grappler in his hometown of Miami, Florida at WrestleMania XXVIII.
> 
> *A number of WWE performers appeared giddy backstage over Cena's remarks as they legitimately feel that way over Johnson.* One talent commented via text to PWInsider.com (with permission to be quoted under condition of of anonymity: "[The Rock] comes in to use WWE to get back the audience he lost doing Disney movies, which is fine but he's been back over a year and name one person he helped make a bigger star since then? No one.
> 
> ...


I thought Punk and Orton were the only ones pissed about the Rock?? 

And how much does the "anonymous employee" sound like the Miz here? I know he likes the rock but the "getting blamed for SS not drawing" part gets me. But we all know it had to be Punk right


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> Who's been made? Blame Cena. Not The Rock. Cena never even looses a clean match. He's the one not falling to guys and helping them get pushed.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what Rock has to say next Mon.


Rocky almost never lost cleanly during his time at the top. Nor would I expect him to. He was the top face (along with SCSA). Top faces don't lose cleanly. And Cena's put over quite a few guys. Now that I think about it, both Cena and Rocky usually did/do a good job of making their opponents look good (though there are exceptions, like Cena treating Miz like a joke, Rocky treating Billy Gunn like a joke, and both guys treating Awesome Truth like one big fat joke).


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

Its obviously that bitter butthurt jealous cocksucker CM PUNK. He is always jealous of other's success and popularity. The Miz during Wm27 and then cena during MITB and the rock obviously.

Any fan supporting punk should be ashamed.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it funny that people only get verbally pissed about The Rock since his return last year. SMH.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Always suspect when it's anonymous, could always be a dirt sheet making up stuff to generate website hits. But as dabossb pointed out, the Survivor Series comment seemed curious. Wouldn't be surprised if it was Miz after all.


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

Its not the Miz, he wont risk it now especially after all the heat. Besides he is the biggest fan of the rock (his words). SVS was his dream match.

Its Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Any stars not being made can be blamed on WWE Creative. Rock doesn't write this shit.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Hes a bad guy when hes gone but hes an even worse guy when he does return and promote the product. The argument doesnt even make sense. Hes toured, hes put tons of stars over and hes paid his dues. He did all of this before Cena even debuted. The most ironic part about Rock apparently not putting people over is that this whole thing has been started by the guy who hes coming back to past the torch to.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

wants to remain Anonymous :no:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

The Rock hate is getting old.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Dirt Sheet making up rumors as usual. Really like something a fan or a mark would say. Whoever would be sending those texts or how superstars were reportedly Giddy backstage like they don't know what a work is. It's all a work lol 

I doubt any of them feel that way about Jericho who is co-main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rattoty said:


> Its obviously that bitter butthurt jealous cocksucker CM PUNK. He is always jealous of other's success and popularity. The Miz during Wm27 and then cena during MITB and the rock obviously.
> 
> Any fan supporting punk should be ashamed.


Here's the first of many here to toute the unknown as fact


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

How many times has Jericho left to do things and came back. Do people hate on him for being a full time musician for a band and leaving the WWE for that? Or do they call him Hollywood because he went on dancing with the stars with no intent on coming back. Seriously. Jericho is back and is main eventing wrestlemania for the championship no less and all the superstars in the back are giddy and hard for Cena talking about the rock? I smell BS.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

1. I would only be surprised if this was coming from an attitude era wrestler. John Cena has his boys in the locker room, and I'm sure most of them feel the same way he does. He's their boy and they've got to have his back not the Rock's.

2. You guys really still think this feud with Cena is scripted? Come on it's obvious these are his true feelings about the Rock.

3. Survivor Series was a 25% increase over last year so even if it didn't draw at what they were expecting this guy still doesn't quite know what he's talking about. 

You're going to b*tch that the Rock got a match over you. Or someone else could have taken that spot. That's one way to look at it. Here's the other side. Increased viewership/ attention allows everyone else to highlight their skills. Do a couple of people lose out. Yes, but only in the short term.

4. FTR Is it the Rock's fault R Truth violated WWE's wellness problem and the team of Miz and Truth collapsed immediately afterwards.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just don't understand what's going on here really. Dude is helping you by being there in the first place. People who haven't watched wrestling in years are tuning in to Wrestlemania because of this. People who normally wouldn't see these wrestlers will be seeing them that they. I don't understand what is expected of him. He's a film actor. He has contracts to fulfill. WWE isn't the end all and be all. He's here for a program with Cena. Cena's getting a rub just by being in the same ring as him. This animosity they feel just makes them look like children. Makes me think maybe he shouldn't have come back. The roster's ungrateful, and seem to forget that he worked his ass off to get to what he has before they ever did. what the hell?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If it's real, then it's a sad state of the WWE locker room, shows you why the company is going down every year with a bunch of whiny frat boys, crying and complaining when in reality, WWE need the veterans because they're the worst roster this business has ever seen. Out of all the things you want to say about Rock, what this clown chose? putting wrestlers over and money. The fucking Rock, the most selfless top star who put over and lost more times than all the other guys in his position combined, and the guy who makes $15 million a movie. So much bitterness and jealousy it's sad to watch and hear. 

Rock is not there to put anyone over now, he did it in his full time career, just like when Austin and Hogan are coming back and they almost never lost even in their careers unlike Rock, he's there for his fanbase and the new audience, he's there because he's addicted to the live crowd platform, he's there because of HIS passion for the business, he can do whatever he wants, that's his status just like Taker and HHH, the difference here, he's bigger than the business and a bigger star and more relevant than all of them combined, that's what's eat a lot of miserable people in the wrestling business alive. Get over it and deal with it because there's nothing you can do about it.



Majesty said:


> How many times has Jericho left to do things and came back. Do people hate on him for being a full time musician for a band and leaving the WWE for that? Or do they call him Hollywood because he went on dancing with the stars with no intent on coming back. Seriously. Jericho is back and is main eventing wrestlemania for the championship no less and all the superstars in the back are giddy and hard for Cena talking about the rock? I smell BS.


No, because Jericho wasn't successful in a huge way like Rock. That's the humane nature, jealousy is a big part in that, let the inferior and clueless to hate and just enjoy Rock's work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL at people who thinks it's Punk. Clearly it's not since Punk has made it clear in the PUBLIC that he hates Rock. It's obviously some low card guy who doesn't want heat from management. Not saying it's anyone specific, but somebody like Swagger, Tyson Kidd, or maybe even as high as a Cody Rhodes or Zack Ryder. Not fucking Punk, who's gone as record as opposing Rock several times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's like people honestly don't know what Rock is back for. He's here to face Cena at Mania, the dream match. "Hasn't made anyone" really? I hope this isn't for real.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Phil and others should shut their mouths about Rock not drawing SS - he was only thing that MSG crowd actually cared about!! It was rock's fault that could built credible heel tag team (for christ sake they were jobbing to cena for 3 weeks straight)? It was Rock's fault, that WWE didn't had anything else besides WHC/WWE matches? There were no 5v5 teams, it was just random bunch a guys. It was Rock's fault that Punk's momentum was killed because of one egomaniacal douchebag who has no idea what's "good for bussiness" (seriously, sometimes I feel that Trips is biggest troll in the WWE). It only one PPV that was bad and not build up properly - HIAC, Vengeance and SS had absolutely no build up and titles were changing hands every PPV for no reason.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

We all know Punk does not hide behind anonymous sources. It's not him.

Cena has his boys in the locker room. I'm telling you I'd be surprised if any of the younger guys cared about the Rock.

You look at what Big Show or Jericho has to say about the Rock and you get a better picture on what's going on. I've heard very few criticism about the Rock from guys who actually know him and worked with him. Really the only complaints are coming from the new generation who only see things from their perspective.

Oh jeez he didn't shake my hand I'm going to the media about disrespectful that was. 

Cry me a frickin river. The Rock's not one of the boys anymore. He knows a small handful of guys still in the industry.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Who gives a shit what some Tyson Kidd/ Trent Baretta/ Curt Hawkins bitter jobber thinks? This is clearly a loser who's not talented enough to get on the card anyway so they spend their time texting a dirt sheet.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Fake.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

The Rock didn't come back for The Rock. He came back for the people. 

He had absolutely nothing to gain for himself when he returned but did so for the people. It's been well recorded that behind the scenes Rock is a real nice guy and was very willing to put over young talent back in his prime. 

He's not back to make more money and is not back to put the younger guys over. Rock is back to entertain the fans.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

There's a lot of Rocky dick-riders on this board despite the fact that a lot of people posting here didn't even watch in the attitude era.. I kinda have to side with the anonymous source & Cena on this one, Rock isn't coming back because he has a passion for wrestling and wants to give back to the business, he's coming back because he has movies to promote and it's making him more money than if he didn't.

He's not going to help the business or put over anyone, Cena doesn't need to be put over he's already the face of the company and a 12 time champion. Do you think its just a coincidence that Rock makes an appearance only when he has a movie to promote? I was a fan of him 10 years ago but I completely see through him today, nothing he says on the mic is legitmate and for someone who isn't making a full return as a wrestler, ironically he's on more anabolic steroids than anyone on the active roster.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> There's a lot of Rocky dick-riders on this board despite the fact that a lot of people posting here didn't even watch in the attitude era.. I kinda have to side with the anonymous source & Cena on this one, Rock isn't coming back because he has a passion for wrestling and wants to give back to the business, he's coming back because he has movies to promote and it's making him more money than if he didn't.
> 
> He's not going to help the business or put over anyone, Cena doesn't need to be put over he's already the face of the company and a 12 time champion. Do you think its just a coincidence that Rock makes an appearance only when he has a movie to promote? I was a fan of him 10 years ago but I completely see through him today, nothing he says on the mic is legitmate and for someone who isn't making a full return as a wrestler, ironically he's on more anabolic steroids than anyone on the active roster.


he doesn't need WWE - does it benefit any movies he's filming? yeah no shit it does - I wonder how people would act if stone cold steven austins film career was amazing or it just so happens any other superstar eventually hits that bar how it will end up being ... i bet just about any of them would pick that movie acting career over wrestling lets be honest


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> There's a lot of Rocky dick-riders on this board despite the fact that a lot of people posting here didn't even watch in the attitude era.. I kinda have to side with the anonymous source & Cena on this one, Rock isn't coming back because he has a passion for wrestling and wants to give back to the business, he's coming back because he has movies to promote and it's making him more money than if he didn't.
> 
> He's not going to help the business or put over anyone, Cena doesn't need to be put over he's already the face of the company and a 12 time champion. Do you think its just a coincidence that Rock makes an appearance only when he has a movie to promote? I was a fan of him 10 years ago but I completely see through him today, nothing he says on the mic is legitmate and for someone who isn't making a full return as a wrestler, ironically he's on more anabolic steroids than anyone on the active roster.


Please tell me the one time The Rock ever promoted a movie when he returned. You really think that someone that makes millions per movie role would really run to the WWE to make a quick buck. If he didn't give a shit, why would he even agree to wrestle Cena? Why would he ASK Vince for the tag match with Awesome Truth? Why would he have Awesome Truth down in New Orleans training with him? He's helping the business by generating interest, ppv buys, media exposure, and by bringing in fans that quit watching when he left back to the product.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> There's a lot of Rocky dick-riders on this board despite the fact that a lot of people posting here didn't even watch in the attitude era.. I kinda have to side with the anonymous source & Cena on this one, Rock isn't coming back because he has a passion for wrestling and wants to give back to the business, he's coming back because he has movies to promote and it's making him more money than if he didn't.
> 
> He's not going to help the business or put over anyone, Cena doesn't need to be put over he's already the face of the company and a 12 time champion. Do you think its just a coincidence that Rock makes an appearance only when he has a movie to promote? I was a fan of him 10 years ago but I completely see through him today, nothing he says on the mic is legitmate and for someone who isn't making a full return as a wrestler, ironically he's on more anabolic steroids than anyone on the active roster.



Your logic is failed. 

Rock made movies over the course of 7 years that he didn't have to promote for them to become Major hits or finish top 3 or 1 at the box office. He DIDN'T need WWE to promote anything. 

He didn't need WWE, and he didn't need to come back to wrestling to promote anything since he was already going to be a success off of what he already did. So the whole "he came back to promote a movie to make more money" is crap because honestly he didn't need the WWE, the WWE needed him. Without him, Wrestlemania would have been a bust. If he just wanted to show up to promote a movie he never would have come back at Survivor Series to get a match in he'd have just waited till Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

My guess is that this is either complete BS or that it was sent in by some nobody that never had a chance of appearing on the card in the first place. I really doubt that a big star or somebody on the rise in the company would run crying to a dirt sheet about something that's been over a year in the making.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah additional WWE exposure helps promote movies. Just ask Austin, Hogan, Batista, John Cena, ect, etc

Oh wait . . . . . 

Who are you guys kidding with that?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im putting all my money on the "anonymous" wrestler being Miz...sorry if it's been said already.

I mean shit, he brought up the poor buyrate (which was actually an improvement from 2010) of SS...


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet Kevin Nash sent the text to himself, but accidentally sent it to Dave Scherer instead.

No seriously, I bet it's Hawkins or one of the Midcard Mafia. If you've watched their cartoons, they're pretty annoyed about losing their spot to guys like Cole.

But anyway, I wish everyone would just cool it and work together to make the product as entertaining as possible. I understand why The Rock can be polarizing, but he had a lot of entertaining segments last year that popped the ratings and coined a bunch of memorable anti-Cena catchphrases. And Cena/Rock is a legit dream match. Anyway, hopefully the Mania buyrate is high enough so that everyone in the back will be happy again after seeing their WM bonuses.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> There's a lot of Rocky dick-riders on this board despite the fact that a lot of people posting here didn't even watch in the attitude era.. I kinda have to side with the anonymous source & Cena on this one, Rock isn't coming back because he has a passion for wrestling and wants to give back to the business, he's coming back because he has movies to promote and it's making him more money than if he didn't.
> 
> He's not going to help the business or put over anyone, Cena doesn't need to be put over he's already the face of the company and a 12 time champion. Do you think its just a coincidence that Rock makes an appearance only when he has a movie to promote? I was a fan of him 10 years ago but I completely see through him today, nothing he says on the mic is legitmate and for someone who isn't making a full return as a wrestler, ironically he's on more anabolic steroids than anyone on the active roster.



woa....


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I was probably Curt Hawkins.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Dirt Sheet making up rumors as usual. Really like something a fan or a mark would say. Whoever would be sending those texts or how superstars were reportedly Giddy backstage like they don't know what a work is. It's all a work lol
> 
> I doubt any of them feel that way about Jericho who is co-main eventing Wrestlemania.


jericho put evan boune over cleanly on ppv before he originally left

jeircho is at every raw and ppvs

rock has made less than 20 appearances in a years worth of build


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The Rock didn't come back for The Rock. He came back for the people.
> 
> He had absolutely nothing to gain for himself when he returned but did so for the people. It's been well recorded that behind the scenes Rock is a real nice guy and was very willing to put over young talent back in his prime.
> 
> He's not back to make more money and is not back to put the younger guys over. Rock is back to entertain the fans.


He also came back to establish and promote his twitter account


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i love how butt hurt attitudes era trolls get when someone speak ill will towards the rock like he is god an does no wrong

get off your high horse

rock is not here for wwe or eve n cena he is here for rocky and rocky only


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> He also came back to establish and promote his twitter account


Oh Cena you genius. He came back to the WWE to establish a Twitter account.

That makes alot of sense.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

p862011 said:


> i love how butt hurt attitudes era trolls get when someone speak ill will towards the rock like he is god an does no wrong
> 
> get off your high horse
> 
> rock is not here for wwe or eve n cena he is here for rocky and rocky only



Right cause over 7 years he soooooo proved that he needed the WWE in order to be successful am I right?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Oh Cena you genius. He came back to the WWE to establish a Twitter account.
> 
> That makes alot of sense.


Well didn't he? Thats not the only reason but it is a reason. Rock's a businessman. This isn't a kumbaya


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

LarryCoon said:


> Well didn't he? Thats not the only reason but it is a reason.


But his comeback night he mentioned his facebook not his twitter lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Well didn't he? Thats not the only reason but it is a reason. Rock's a businessman. This isn't a kumbaya


Is it above his passion for the industry like Cena suggested?

Creating a Twitter account.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

I will bet it's not Miz,He is a fan of The rock and admires rock's skills.It's not cm punk either because of reasons mentioned,It might be somebody who isn't worth giving a damn but I will say it's a work


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Is it above his passion for the industry like Cena suggested?
> 
> Creating a Twitter account.


Movies are above, not creating Twitter.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

LarryCoon said:


> Rock isn't back to put over anyone, except John Cena at wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena put over Cm Punk, the Miz and Alberto Del Rio just last year.


Ya in an interference/cheating kind of way (twice with punk). Cena should not even talk much (although I feel sometimes he does this personal and has been the champion like a shit load of times). The Rock is one of the best business workers and does what is right for business. To also note for The Rock its been said that he never got a descent reign (yet there are whiners against Rock).

I won't lie though it sorta sucks that he does come very rare and he got into the movie industry, but can't blame him he likes it, is making more money and is in a safer of getting injured. Rock is playing his role thats what the WWE is all about when The Rock lays over Cena in his home town I hope that all the bitching will stop. Once again Cena will get another golden moment to step him above and the problem as this has been with the WWE Orton and Cena for almost 7 years and they are barely pushing new stars. Also I hope all that anonymous bitching will stop once again when they know that The Rock doesn't have an ego he does what is best for business. 

The Rock > Cena (he will never reach The Rocks level no matter how hard he tries).


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Majesty said:


> But his comeback night he mentioned his facebook not his twitter lol


rock left and came back like 7th times in 1yr
The one in November he went twitter crazy


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, because WWE are not promoting Twitter at all, I guess Ace is just there to promote his twitter account. You realize how ridiculous it sounds? Rock who was going to be at that time in a movie that makes more than two years of WWE revenue, needs their irrelevant exposure to his twitter? Yes, that's why he came back. He also came back to promote his movies because WWE are known for their amazing history in this industry, you know the movies that made a whopping 200k in a box office, even lower or weren't at all. It was funny when he said the line about how Vince is going to be angry at him for saying that like he said something "controversial" as if someone bought it, words can't describe how stupid it is.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, Rock came back to put over Cena.

....but Rock's not a fucking saint, lol. Guys are acting like he pushed his movie schedule just to be in shows. 

News Flash: It's the WWE who has to be flexible to the Rock. Don't you think it's a LITTLE coincidental that he came back just when Fast Five needed advertising?

Come on now. Look at both sides of the coin. They even take TV time to promote Rock's movies.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Yes, Rock came back to put over Cena.
> 
> ....but Rock's not a fucking saint, lol. Guys are acting like he pushed his movie schedule just to be in shows.
> 
> ...


So Fast 5 intentially revolved it's schedule around Wrestlemania.

That seems pretty unlikely to me. The Rock came back when he did because that's when Mania storylines start.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Yes, Rock came back to put over Cena.
> 
> ....but Rock's not a fucking saint, lol. Guys are acting like he pushed his movie schedule just to be in shows.
> 
> ...


What about the rock's movies grossing over 1 billion for 7 years without wwe promotion?


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Face it, The rock doesn't need the E in any ways.Of course he isn't too big in hollywood but He is actually established rising star that will be getting movies whatsoever


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

MTV said Dwayne was supposed to be worth around 85 Million by the end of 2011. Yeah, he's definitely coming back for the money. :no:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Yes, Rock came back to put over Cena.
> 
> ....but Rock's not a fucking saint, lol. Guys are acting like he pushed his movie schedule just to be in shows.
> 
> ...


They take TV time to promote all their shitty movies too, it's what they do. Literally on a loop every week on every show.

Also Rock has to balance both his movie schedule, appearances, Raw shows ON TOP of doing continuous training for these matches.

I'm sure he has to work around a lot of stuff just as much if not more than WWE does.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

rockymark94 said:


> What about the rock's movies grossing over 1 billion for 7 years without wwe promotion?


So you're saying, that this man, out of the pure goodness of his saintly heart, for zero paycheck and no need to advertise the movies Fast Five, the Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain, all of which received ad backing by the WWE, especially when he did his promo for the McMahon/Trump WM feud, would come back no matter what.

For free. No backing. Nothing. What a saint.

I'm amazed you even have the gall to say that WWE didn't promote the Rock's movies for 7 years. You've gotta be shitting me. 1 Billion for a bunch B-rated movies that didn't blow him up until Fast Five? Come on.

I'm a fan of Rock. I loved him back in the AE and even his last years. But I'm not blind.

Especially not blind enough to throw numbers that you probably don't know much about outside of GOOGLE.

I just don't understand why it's so hard for people to believe that Dwayne Johnson didn't come here just to put Cena over.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So you're saying, that this man, out of the pure goodness of his saintly heart, for zero paycheck and no need to advertise the movies Fast Five, the Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain, all of which received ad backing by the WWE, especially when he did his promo for the McMahon/Trump WM feud, would come back no matter what.
> 
> For free. No backing. Nothing. What a saint.
> 
> ...


Why is it so hard to believe that he did?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So you're saying, that this man, out of the pure goodness of his saintly heart, for zero paycheck and no need to advertise the movies Fast Five, the Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain, all of which received ad backing by the WWE, especially when he did his promo for the McMahon/Trump WM feud, would come back no matter what.
> 
> For free. No backing. Nothing. What a saint.
> 
> ...


Did it occur to you that maybe, and this is a bit insane but bare with me, maybe, he grew up around this sport and actually *enjoys* returning?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> So you're saying, that this man, out of the pure goodness of his saintly heart, for zero paycheck and no need to advertise the movies Fast Five, the Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain, all of which received ad backing by the WWE, especially when he did his promo for the McMahon/Trump WM feud, would come back no matter what.
> 
> For free. No backing. Nothing. What a saint.
> 
> ...


http://www.the-numbers.com/people/TROCK.php 
You make it seem like the rock's movie career was failing in terms of revenue and nobody knew or gave a fuck about him like austin.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

If this is true then the anonymous WWE star is a real coward. I mean at least CM Punk and Randy Orton weren't afraid to say what was on their minds about The Rock, but this guy obviously wants to hide who he is, which tells me he dosen't have to guts to identify who he is. 

I reckon it is The Miz though, it just seems that way and above all else maybe he dosen't want to come clean because he's afraid he might get into more trouble then he already supposedly is, and as people already said the Surivor Series reference indicates that even more.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So you're saying, that this man, out of the pure goodness of his saintly heart, for zero paycheck and no need to advertise the movies Fast Five, the Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain, all of which received ad backing by the WWE, especially when he did his promo for the McMahon/Trump WM feud, would come back no matter what.
> 
> For free. No backing. Nothing. What a saint.
> 
> ...


There's a reverse side to that. WWE promotes the Rock's movies because the Rock is the most successful outside venture to ever come from the WWE.

Every time Dwayne Johnson gets pub Vince gets pub because the Rock is his creation.

I'm amazed that you guys think there's some evil agenda here by the Rock. He doesn't need the WWE for anything. You guys are aware that the Fast and Furious franchise made 127, 144, and 155 million dollars without the Rock right? Outside of the Tokyo drift it increased each time. You honestly think Vin Diesel was saying yeah man we got to revolve this around Wrestlemania so Rock can make this movie into a blockbuster? Yeah frickin right.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock didn't came back to put Cena over, he came back to give the fans more memorable moments and to get the adrenaline that he's addicted to from the live audience. The number of Rock's movies is correct BTW, even Miz said it on RAW. his movies were 90% big success for every demo. "Tooth Fairy" for example, made more than $100 million alone. Rock is working with Vince on a handshake deal, that's should tell you how much he cares, he can make a lot more money somewhere else. I don't understand why it's so hard for people to understand that WWE desperately needs him, not the other way around, just like he saved Vince's business year in 2011. He's doing them a big favor just by taking time off from his grueling schedule just to wrestle a few matches. That's passion for the business. Nobody got Rock's offers, nobody has Rock's talent, nobody got RECORD BREAKING money for their first role, you can talk all day about how you love the company when in reality it's your best and only option and nobody cares about you somewhere else, but to be a world-wide icon, real mainstream star with huge success in a much bigger and better industry and still come back? that's what you need to respect the most.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Tronnik said:


> Did it occur to you that maybe, and this is a bit insane but bare with me, maybe, he grew up around this sport and actually *enjoys* returning?


That shit's obvious. But everyone's so busy putting him in his holy light that they seem to over-exaggerate; as if the Rock wasn't paid a damn dime or given some sort of royalties or had to talk to his lawyers and whatnot to secure this little deal.

No. To the bunch of marks who seriously need a wakeup; Rocky isn't infallible. The same people who are so fucking sick of Cena's "Please love me" promos have COMPLETELY BOUGHT the promos that the WWE has fed them about the Rock. The promos that constantly shove down my throat that say "I was born in this business. I love this business."

And yet, for some reason, those same people fail to comprehend that, hey, aside from family ties, this promo is the same shit that Cena's promo tries to shove down my throat.

It's that ridiculous veil of fanboyism that makes people believe that, somehow, I'm supposed to think that he loves the company so much that he can't possibly take a massive paycheck, a DVD deal, TWO Wrestlemania slots, and a complete squash match at MSG just to put over John Cena.

I'm not saying he's a greedy fuck. But I'm not saying he's some living deity of wrestling that will put over anyone for free. Don't be blind, and don't be dumb. That's all I'm saying. 



rockymark94 said:


> http://www.the-numbers.com/people/TROCK.php
> You make it seem like the rock's movie career was failing in terms of revenue and nobody knew or gave a fuck about him like austin.


Oh yeah. Prior to fast five, he sure was up there.

I'm not saying he's a failure. But honestly, people love to pump up his acting career.

And people also love to think he's the only 'big time' actor in all those movies, too.

And wasn't Austin in the Expendables?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

True or Not,he has a point. The only one Rock is putting over at this point of time is ROCK himself. Last year I cared about the Rock vs Cena feud actually. I thought Rock would stay on for a run. 

Things have gone way too stale. 1 Satellite promo every 4 months & some sporadic appearances. Just wrestle Cena & get it over with. It has dragged on way too much for my liking. Besides I dont think Cena needs to be put over. It could have gone to Punk,Sheamus or Orton to solidy another HUGE BABYFACE. The ROck coming back serves no purpose anyway



Rock316AE said:


> Rock didn't came back to put Cena over, he came back to give the fans more memorable moments and to get the adrenaline that he's addicted to from the live audience. The number of Rock's movies is correct BTW, even Miz said it on RAW. his movies were 90% big success for every demo. "Tooth Fairy" for example, made more than $100 million alone. Rock is working with Vince on a handshake deal, that's should tell you how much he cares, he can make a lot more money somewhere else. I don't understand why it's so hard for people to understand that WWE desperately needs him, not the other way around, just like he saved Vince's business year in 2011. He's doing them a big favor just by taking time off from his grueling schedule just to wrestle a few matches. That's passion for the business. Nobody got Rock's offers, nobody has Rock's talent, nobody got RECORD BREAKING money for their first role, you can talk all day about how you love the company when in reality it's your best and only option and nobody cares about you somewhere else, but to be a world-wide icon, real mainstream star with huge success in a much bigger and better industry and still come back? that's what you need to respect the most.


A Hand-shake deal where he is flown in via Special AirCraft hired exclusely by WWE?

Wow that is a Fantastic Hand-shake deal & fyling in a Personal jet costs hell a lot of money


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> That shit's obvious. But everyone's so busy putting him in his holy light that they seem to over-exaggerate; as if the Rock wasn't paid a damn dime or given some sort of royalties or had to talk to his lawyers and whatnot to secure this little deal.
> 
> No. To the bunch of marks who seriously need a wakeup; Rocky isn't infallible. The same people who are so fucking sick of Cena's "Please love me" promos have COMPLETELY BOUGHT the promos that the WWE has fed them about the Rock. The promos that constantly shove down my throat that say "I was born in this business. I love this business."
> 
> ...


Nobody implied that he was working for free.

Newsflash there's not a single person in the WWE working for free. Even guys like Punk and Bryan are at the WWE to make a dime not necessarily their love for the industry. That's why they'll work for Vince even though they think he has no clue on how to run the industry.

The argument is he doesn't need the WWE and he's returning for the fans not for perks. You have a hard time arguing against that, because it's pretty clear he doesn't need the WWE.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.S said:


> True or Not,he has a point. The only one Rock is putting over at this point of time is ROCK himself. Last year I cared about the Rock vs Cena feud actually. I thought Rock would stay on for a run.
> 
> Things have gone way too stale. 1 Satellite promo every 4 months & some sporadic appearances. Just wrestle Cena & get it over with. It has dragged on way too much for my liking. Besides I dont think Cena needs to be put over. It could have gone to Punk,Sheamus or Orton to solidy another HUGE BABYFACE. The ROck coming back serves no purpose anyway


 Him coming back serves no purpose I mean its not like he's bringing any revenue or bringing eyeballs to the product. I mean having the rock return after 7 long years of fan adulation and facing the biggest babyface of this era doesn't mean shit at all, instead he should've returned and jobbed to cm punk or sheamus for no reason.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the fact that people are saying he hasn't put anyone over.

What have you guys been smoking? Who the Hell is suppose to put over other than John Cena. What do you want him to go on 10 match losing streak then face John Cena?

I got it we'll book the Rock to lose to Santino, Cody Rhodes, Kofi Kingston then after that we'll start his epic confrontation with John Cena.

Miz and Truth failed to get over in large part due to R Truth getting suspended and the team having to break up the next night. Is that the Rock's fault?

Really?


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Love the fact that people are saying he hasn't put anyone over.
> 
> What have you guys been smoking? Who the Hell is suppose to put over other than John Cena. What do you want him to go on 10 match losing streak then face John Cena?
> 
> ...


make him lose to hornswoggle then Alicia Fox


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People need to not disregard Rock's post-wrestling career. Although some over-exaggerate it too much on here, it's great to see a wrestler succeed and do well after the wrestling business when big stars and names leave wrestling and doesn't fare so much great for them.

That said, there are some valid points. Rock, since returning, hasn't elevated anybody. Don't give me Awesome Truth either because they were only built and tagged up to be fodder for Cena and Rock at Survivor Series. It's disappointing too since Rock is always known to put even low talent over. He did it for Gregory "Hurricane" Helms. They didn't even really feud but it was a mini beef that raised Helms's career even higher than ever.

So verified facts be damned, this dirtsheet is most likely full of shit like always but the points in the story are valid.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> The ROck coming back serves no purpose anyway


:lmao 

To who? Rock saved Vince and WWE's ass in 2011, Meltzer said it and even Vince himself with all his ego almost said it in the SH meeting. Rock came back to put his fanbase over, not a wrestler, just like when Hogan came back and Austin comes back every time. This run is just Rock having fun again in the business who is in his blood for a new and old school audience.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock has come back to put Cena over in the biggest way possible, of course he isn't gonna put over Awesome Truth pr anyone else before that ffs. Did Cena put Kane over before his match with Rock? No, because both men need to look good or the match means nothing.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> People need to not disregard Rock's post-wrestling career. Although some over-exaggerate it too much on here, it's great to see a wrestler succeed and do well after the wrestling business when big stars and names leave wrestling and doesn't fare so much great for them.
> 
> That said, there are some valid points. Rock, since returning, hasn't elevated anybody. Don't give me Awesome Truth either because they were only built and tagged up to be fodder for Cena and Rock at Survivor Series. It's disappointing too since Rock is always known to put even low talent over. He did it for Gregory "Hurricane" Helms. They didn't even really feud but it was a mini beef that raised Helms's career even higher than ever.
> 
> So verified facts be damned, this dirtsheet is most likely full of shit like always but the points in the story are valid.


Hes in a year long build up to WWE's, and lets not forget John Cena who gets a cut, biggest payday since Mania 18.

He cannot put anyone over in the ring without giving away that he ha sno chance against Cena.

Cena beat Kane, even though it makes little sense to the story, because he has to look strong going into the match with Rock to give it some semblance of credibility, the same with Rock, lose to Kofi , then why would he be a challenge to Cena, who has destroyed every single person on the roster at least twice.

And you miss the most important thing about Rocky .

Its not that he has made such a success of films that is so important to the wrestling industry,its that he went to the top , the very top, of the industry, and hes been able to walk away in good health, he isnt half crippled by back injuries, hooked on pain killers or alcohol.

I dont like Cena in ring, but I'd rather his future was to end up healthy like Dwayne Johnson than a broken embarrassment like Ric Flair.

And so should you.

And most importantly, I bet Cena's wife does as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena is already over, though. He's legit and beating the Rock will make him iconic in the WWE. Who else, though?



> Hes in a year long build up to WWE's, and lets not forget John Cena who gets a cut, biggest payday since Mania 18.
> 
> He cannot put anyone over in the ring without giving away that he ha sno chance against Cena.


He doesn't have to just put over someone in the ring. Hell, he did it for a failed gimmick like Eugene and got him over against Triple H. Like I said, he did it for a low card comedy act like Hurricane when he didn't have to. Rock could have given the rub to others like a Santino, or a Dolph, or a Rhodes, etc.



> Cena beat Kane, even though it makes little sense to the story, because he has to look strong going into the match with Rock to give it some semblance of credibility, the same with Rock, lose to Kofi , then why would he be a challenge to Cena, who has destroyed every single person on the roster at least twice.


Well, I know that. Everyone knew Cena was going to go over Kane and become stronger for his feud with the Rock. Again, by your example, Rock doesn't have to wrestle to put someone over. Hell, Rock can beat Kofi but it ups Kofi's profile if the WWE capitalize it.



> And you miss the most important thing about Rocky .
> 
> Its not that he has made such a success of films that is so important to the wrestling industry,its that he went to the top , the very top, of the industry, and hes been able to walk away in good health, he isnt half crippled by back injuries, hooked on pain killers or alcohol.
> 
> ...


Oh, absolutely I agree. That's what I meant.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> Cena is already over, though. He's legit and beating the Rock will make him iconic in the WWE. Who else, though?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to just put over someone in the ring. Hell, he did it for a failed gimmick like Eugene and got him over against Triple H. Like I said, he did it for a low card comedy act like Hurricane when he didn't have to. Rock could have given the rub to others like a Santino, or a Dolph, or a Rhodes, etc.


The trouble there is who and how.

You cant really let the likes of Dolph run at him on the mic , it doesnt end well, and theres also the risk one of the lesser 'stars' showing Cena up , who really hasnt been good during the last 12 months , it wouldnt do well if Santino / Rock gets better audience reaction than Cena/Rock .

And it most likely would.

Ther whole thing has been hamstrung by declaring so early, he could have shown up every so often during the last year, said his bits about Cena and built towards a mania challenge, AND he could have interacted with others in the roster as well without endangering the money shot if they had not actually announced the match, hell, you could have teased him against pretty much anyone on the roster and played the jealous Cena does anything to get his way, and had pretty much the same 'rise above hate' message the whole Kane thing had building to a mania match, and actual;ly got someone else over in the process, be it Shamus or Ziggler or whoever they wanted to push.

But the couldnt, for a year , its only been about Rock Cena , because they intentionally made it that way and left no room for anything else.

The best outcome that could happen is Rocky sticks around after mania to put someone over, and the only way I can see that happening is if Rocky wins this one and the rumored 'best out of three' series is his Cena programme. I think thats very doubtful myself.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

nogginthenog said:


> The trouble there is who and how.
> 
> You cant really let the likes of Dolph run at him on the mic , it doesnt end well, and theres also the risk one of the lesser 'stars' showing Cena up , who really hasnt been good during the last 12 months , it wouldnt do well if Santino / Rock gets better audience reaction than Cena/Rock .


I understand. Some in the roster won't keep up with Rock, like we think they would. That said, that can be where the Rock does work with the said talent and brings the best in them. Nobody can deny that the Rock always brings the best out of people when engaged.



> And it most likely would.
> 
> Ther whole thing has been hamstrung by declaring so early, he could have shown up every so often during the last year, said his bits about Cena and built towards a mania challenge, AND he could have interacted with others in the roster as well without endangering the money shot if they had not actually announced the match, hell, you could have teased him against pretty much anyone on the roster and played the jealous Cena does anything to get his way, and had pretty much the same 'rise above hate' message the whole Kane thing had building to a mania match, and actual;ly got someone else over in the process, be it Shamus or Ziggler or whoever they wanted to push.


I agree. Announcing the match a year early kind of deflated the aura that the build up could have had. I honestly would have liked to have seen a rehash of Hollywood Rock return and get to know the new wrestlers and play to the crowd as the Rock while downplaying Cena and his efforts to get a match with him at Mania. While Cena goes through hell to do so, Rock is doing movies, media appearances, certain WWE shows ignoring Cena. Rock would be the heel and Cena would be the face. Although Cena would have gotten booed anyways and Rock would have gotten cheered anyways, it would have been very interesting rather than Twitter hyping this feud up. Finally, at Mania, Cena wins and turns heel while Rock is beloved again which can set up a rematch down the road.



> But the couldnt, for a year , its only been about Rock Cena , because they intentionally made it that way and left no room for anything else.
> 
> The best outcome that could happen is Rocky sticks around after mania to put someone over, and the only way I can see that happening is if Rocky wins this one and the rumored 'best out of three' series is his Cena programme. I think thats very doubtful myself.


I absolutely agree with you, man. There could have been a lot of things in between that could have sabotaged that entire match. It was a risk to do such a thing. 

Where I don't and can't agree with you is that Rock wins at Mania. Unless a series of matches will follow afterwards, Cena must and will beat the Rock at Mania. It's the only way or it makes Cena look like an absolute chump for over a year with the build. Also, it says that the current top star of your company can't hang with a legend like Rock and doesn't deserve to be called one. That is a horrible message. Plus, I still believe Cena is turning heel and this is perfect opportunity to do so or he may not get a better chance ever for people to care.


----------



## Traphik (Feb 23, 2011)

Majesty said:


> How many times has Jericho left to do things and came back. Do people hate on him for being a full time musician for a band and leaving the WWE for that? Or do they call him Hollywood because he went on dancing with the stars with no intent on coming back. Seriously. Jericho is back and is main eventing wrestlemania for the championship no less and all the superstars in the back are giddy and hard for Cena talking about the rock? I smell BS.


The bigger the succes the more haters gonna hate


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Traphik said:


> The bigger the succes the more haters gonna hate


Kinda find it funny how Steve Austin QUIT on the WWE when he was their biggest star because he didn't want to job to Brock Lesnar and it was THE ROCK that came back and saved it during that time and even jobbed to and put over Lesnar instead. The Rock showed a lot about his loyalty at and during that time when he didn't have to when its biggest star left. But no one talks about that do they


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

looks like Ortons still butt hurt that the Rock doesnt think he relevant enough to talk to .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Kinda find it funny how Steve Austin QUIT on the WWE when he was their biggest star because he didn't want to job to Brock Lesnar and it was THE ROCK that came back and saved it during that time and even jobbed to and put over Lesnar instead. The Rock showed a lot about his loyalty at and during that time when he didn't have to when its biggest star left. But no one talks about that do they


The Rock also jobbed to Goldburg on his way out even tho he didnt have to .


----------



## B-balltm (Feb 14, 2012)

Cena's such a hypocrite. His 1.5million followers on Twitter and his movie career exists solely because of his wrestling career, yet he accuses the Rock of "using" the WWE. GTFOH.

If anything, WWE is using the Rock. Remember that "Raw Gets Rocked" episode? What a joke. I sat in front of the couch for 2hrs and 45 minutes, waiting for the Rock to appear. He hardly did, until the final segment of the show. Weeks and weeks of promoting Rock's appearance, only for him to appear at the end. What does this mean? Wrestlers I otherwise would've never watched I watched because I was waiting for the Rock. WWE used the Rock's popularity that night to get more people to watch their wrestlers. 

And enough about people losing opportunities because of the Rock's return. People like Shaemus and Daniel Bryan don't need people crying and moaning for them. People that work hard and persist will always eventually get their opportunity, as Shaemus and Daniel Bryan are. Guys that complain for them don't care about Shaemus and DBryan, they care about themselves.

Its time for Vince McMahon to step in and defend the Rock. Even Vince's most ardent hater acknowledges Vince is a business man to the fullest. Wrestlers are not even allowed to mention their ring names in public when they are no longer associated with the WWE. With that being true, you have a superstar in the Rock who comes on to your program and does not make a single mention of his movies. That in itself is a huge favor, and if anyone can put this argument to rest, it is Vince McMahon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> looks like Ortons still butt hurt that the Rock doesnt think he relevant enough to talk to .


Why would it be Orton? He's already gone public about The Rock just like Punk, and he's a bonafide main event guy.

It just blows my mind that people are considering big name talent. The anonymity was clearly agreed upon by the person who wrote it to PROTECT their spot. It's not going to be a guy who can get away with saying it, or they would've just done it that way.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

To be fair the rock has done fuck all to hype this. A little interview here and there, lackluster promos sucking up to the crowd. Not the rock I remember and I've flipped 180, I want Cena to win. I really expected a lot more from him in the year leading up to this but he's done nothing and left it all to Cena who in all fairness has done a stellar job


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> People need to not disregard Rock's post-wrestling career. Although some over-exaggerate it too much on here, it's great to see a wrestler succeed and do well after the wrestling business when big stars and names leave wrestling and doesn't fare so much great for them.
> 
> That said, there are some valid points. Rock, since returning, hasn't elevated anybody. Don't give me Awesome Truth either because they were only built and tagged up to be fodder for Cena and Rock at Survivor Series. It's disappointing too since Rock is always known to put even low talent over. He did it for Gregory "Hurricane" Helms. They didn't even really feud but it was a mini beef that raised Helms's career even higher than ever.
> 
> So verified facts be damned, this dirtsheet is most likely full of shit like always but the points in the story are valid.


Who does he need to elevate? His return was meant for the "dream" match that the VAST majority of the WWE fans have been dying for. This whole Rock being back is solely based on the match between him and Cena and nothing else. This is what Cena and Rock knew everybody wanted. Now if Rock goes over Cena then you guys truly have something to say, because he should really be solidifying Cena as the best of this generation. Other than that, he shouldn't have to care about what WWE does with the rest of their talent, that's WWE's problem.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's obviously not CM Punk, because he would have just said it, in fact he's pretty much said as much already. It wasn't the Miz because the Rock is his idol.

Some of the suggestions are retarded, I wouldn't even dignify the coward by guessing who he is. If it's anyone at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who does he need to elevate? His return was meant for the "dream" match that the VAST majority of the WWE fans have been dying for. This whole Rock being back is solely based on the match between him and Cena and nothing else. This is what Cena and Rock knew everybody wanted. Now if Rock goes over Cena then you guys truly have something to say, because he should really be solidifying Cena as the best of this generation. Other than that, he shouldn't have to care about what WWE does with the rest of their talent, that's WWE's problem.


So he is proving Cena's point right? Rock isn't "one of them" anymore. He's Dwayne Johnson and wants to "spread his greatness" to make this Mania the best ever against the top guy in Cena.

So, in essence, you're calling Rock selfish? Which isn't really bad on his part but still.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

couple of things...

1. Rock did *NOT* come back for the money. I'm sorry, but nothing WWE throws at him can compare to the money he's making in holywood. My guess is, his reasons for coming back include a mix of still being passionate about performing live, wanting to give back for the fans, wanting to help out vince/wwe, for his own ego (wanting to do bigger/better things than ever in wwe).

Do all those reasons make him the nicest person in the world? No not really, but i do think he came back for more good than bad reasons.


2. Rock did *NOT* put anyone over last year. That's kinda true. a few years back, he put Hurricane over in a big way..his apperances in the past year have been too sporadic, and mostly centered *only* around Cena. How exactly is he supposed to put people over without Wrestling? If he plans on wrestling on Raw between now and mania, there's a chance for putting people over. But this year has all been about Rock/cena, and making it bigger than ever, rather than treating him as a regular wrestler. And in that role, he can't/couldnt put anyone over.

That being said, Rock was never one to NOT put people over in his career. We've all heard stories of guys like Stone Cold, HHH, HBK, Bret, Hogan playing politics, or refusing to put someone over, etc...but honnestly, I don't think i've ever heard legitimate reports of this regarding Rock OR Cena.

3. I doubt the anonymous star is CM Punk. Anonymous is just not his style, if anytnig he's come out and said stuff about the Rock that was just as bad non-anonymously recently.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> So he is proving Cena's point right? Rock isn't "one of them" anymore. He's Dwayne Johnson and wants to "spread his greatness" to make this Mania the best ever against the top guy in Cena.
> 
> So, in essence, you're calling Rock selfish? Which isn't really bad on his part but still.


How can he be selfish when both parties agreed to this match?


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> So he is proving Cena's point right? Rock isn't "one of them" anymore. He's Dwayne Johnson and wants to "spread his greatness" to make this Mania the best ever against the top guy in Cena.
> 
> So, in essence, you're calling Rock selfish? Which isn't really bad on his part but still.


Hes saying the exact opposite.

The only wrestler gaining from this is Cena.

Hes gaining exposure to a world he cant break into - Rock on the tonight show plugging his movie, brings up wrestlemania as an aside, exposure, as a result of Rocks movie career, they are using him to promote mania, rather than him using them to promote his films.

And of course, Cena is making a mountain of money out of it, the biggest payday of his career is coming April 1, and its coming for one single reason, because Dwayne came back to fight him.

Vince and John Cena are the ones profiting from this, as far as I can see, Dwayne is pushing back filming, and risking injury , both of which likely cost him plenty more than hes getting, to do it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> To be fair the rock has done fuck all to hype this. A little interview here and there, lackluster promos sucking up to the crowd. Not the rock I remember and I've flipped 180, I want Cena to win. I really expected a lot more from him in the year leading up to this but he's done nothing and left it all to Cena who in all fairness has done a stellar job


Yeah hasn't done much, appeared on Raw multiple times in person and via satellite, hosted wrestlemania, wrestled at survivor series, is coming to raw next wee- WAAIT A MINUTE!!!

Rock was also known for putting over talent to fill his void EVERY TIME he left. 


He put over Goldberg, he put over Brock Lesnar. He EVEN put over the Hurricane!!! Rock is probably one of the most unselfish top spot people that the WWE has ever had and he didn't take his ball and go home when things didn't go his way. WWE "should" have renewed his contract and Vince shouldn't have been so SURE the Rock would bomb in hollywood and come crawling back like Hogan. That was HIS mistake not The Rocks. Let's not forget he ALSO put over Evolution at Wrestlemania 20. In many ways Cena embodies everyone that hates on the rock, misinformed, glorifying themselves, on a pedestal and jealous.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Majesty said:


> Yeah hasn't done much, appeared on Raw multiple times in person and via satellite, hosted wrestlemania, wrestled at survivor series, is coming to raw next wee- WAAIT A MINUTE!!!
> 
> Rock was also known for putting over talent to fill his void EVERY TIME he left.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Rock putting over Goldberg, Lesnar, and Evolution at Mania 20, and Hurricane...just examples of how Rock never had a problem putting people over and never really played politics too much (unlike guys like Hogan, HHH, Stone Cold, Bret, HBK, etc.)

Notice how I kept Cena off that list. I think he too has never been the type to play politics, it's more a way WWE builds him up than him refusing to put peple over.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Even if Cena did play politics (and I'm not suggesting he does) you wouldn't hear about it, certainly not for a while anyway because he is in such a position of power in the company that nobody lower down the chain (which is everybody) will say anything bad about him if they know what is good for them and they want to keep their job.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz never said any bad words to The Rock


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor Rock. No matter how much he tries to say otherwise some douchebag always comes out and says he's doing it for the money. He didn't need to come back, people. Fast Five would've done extremely well without us. The Tooth Fairy, he did before he returned and the movie did extremely well. Why can't people just...believe the Rock?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Whoever said it is hiding and that itself proves a point. Cena has been squashing talent for over 6 years now and you can bring up future endeavored names galore and he beat them soundly without making them look good at all. They tried to turn Kurt Angle into an Anti-American to get John Cena over in 2005(you have any idea how crazy that is) and this guy is angry at a guy that Cena claims is just an "actor" all of a sudden, even though he's been begging for the Rock's attention since Feb 2008. Are fans really this easy to manipulate? I could understand if you were Justin Beiber fans but you're supposed to be grown men. Cena is a outright company stooge with no heart and the Rock is gonna be the one to call him out on that. Probably in his hometown of Boston too.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The Rock didn't come back for The Rock. He came back for the people.
> 
> He had absolutely nothing to gain for himself when he returned but did so for the people. It's been well recorded that behind the scenes Rock is a real nice guy and was very willing to put over young talent back in his prime.
> 
> He's not back to make more money and is not back to put the younger guys over. Rock is back to entertain the fans.


i came here to support you
Rock probably Top 3 the most beloved superstar in fans heart.
no matter what superstars say,People still love him,that's the fact.

sorry i don't speak english very well LMAO


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> People need to not disregard Rock's post-wrestling career. Although some over-exaggerate it too much on here, it's great to see a wrestler succeed and do well after the wrestling business when big stars and names leave wrestling and doesn't fare so much great for them.
> 
> That said, there are some valid points. Rock, since returning, hasn't elevated anybody. Don't give me Awesome Truth either because they were only built and tagged up to be fodder for Cena and Rock at Survivor Series. It's disappointing too since Rock is always known to put even low talent over. He did it for Gregory "Hurricane" Helms. They didn't even really feud but it was a mini beef that raised Helms's career even higher than ever.
> 
> So verified facts be damned, this dirtsheet is most likely full of shit like always but the points in the story are valid.


Winning, explain to me how it makes sense for the Rock to elevate somebody besides Cena before his big match against Cena? Cena's the biggest star in the company. IF he put over Ziggler or Kofi or somebody, that would make him look WEAKER going into wrestlemania. If anything he'll have a program with someone else and put them over after he loses to Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Whoever said it is hiding and that itself proves a point. Cena has been squashing talent for over 6 years now and you can bring up future endeavored names galore and he beat them soundly without making them look good at all. They tried to turn Kurt Angle into an Anti-American to get John Cena over in 2005(you have any idea how crazy that is) and this guy is angry at a guy that Cena claims is just an "actor" all of a sudden, even though he's been begging for the Rock's attention since Feb 2008. Are fans really this easy to manipulate? I could understand if you were Justin Beiber fans but you're supposed to be grown men. Cena is a outright company stooge with no heart and the Rock is gonna be the one to call him out on that. Probably in his hometown of Boston too.


The Rock and Cena are both working the fans, if they weren't, then what type of a feud would you have? It has been a year long build, Cena shouldn't have to care how he gets at the Rock, as long as he gets at the Rock in some form or fashion to keep things hot. Both of these men at the end of the day are doing their job correctly.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

That sounds like something cm punk would say.But whoever it is he is a coward for wanting to hide his name and is a bitter jealous piece of shit


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

can't wait to find out Who is the Anonymous WWE Star


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The Rock and Cena are both working the fans, if they weren't, then what type of a feud would you have? It has been a year long build, Cena shouldn't have to care how he gets at the Rock, as long as he gets at the Rock in some form or fashion to keep things hot. Both of these men at the end of the day are doing their job correctly.


Cena doing his job correctly? Nah..he was laughing shit off at Survivor Series. Got his ass kicked and then the next night, laughed it off again. That's what he's been doing for the majority of the year while the Rock has been the serious one and acting like a grown damn man. Have you forgotten that pathetic company endorsed Foley Cena appreciation deal before Survivor Series? It was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

1TheRockHHH said:


> That sounds like something cm punk would say.But whoever it is he is a coward for wanting to hide his name and is a bitter jealous piece of shit


Nah it's the opposite of Punk. He would just say it. I mean, seriously, what are they gonna do, fire him?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's not Punk, he'd say it openly. Obviously not Cena, he'd also say it openly. Not a major star, they'd say it openly or honestly not give a shit. The Miz would say it behind closed doors I bet. The catch with this is, The Miz himself is a huge Rock fan, and I don't think he'd bury his favorite wrestler of all time. It could be him, but meh, not sure it is him. Not Sheamus, not Barrett.....someone like Swagger or Ziggler maybe. I can actually see Ziggler saying that, I can actually read that in his voice and it flows rather well.

Regardless who it is, yeah Rock was gone 7 straight years and didn't promote anything in that time. He came back, he mentioned his FB during his first appearance (he never mentioned Fast Five once) and began his rant on Cena. See - he was _already_ in Fast Five, a major movie, and somehow he needed the WWE to promote something that he didn't promote? Doesn't make much sense. I guess you could argue he promoted his FB - ok? 

It may be untrue crap. The Rock lost the belt numerous times for the sake of an angle, will lose for Cena - why would a bunch of losers backstage be mad at him if he was coming back to put the new "top star" over?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Also anybody who thinks the Rock was GONE FOR 7 YEARS!!! is an idiot... 

He hyped Wrestlemania back in 2007, he inducted his father and Owned John Cena in 2008, in 2009 he went to the INDIES.. yes The INDIES... to support Tamina and in that same year was on the 10th anniversary of Smackdown. It wasn't like we DIDN'T see him. 

And then in 2011 he came back officially, in April he hosted Wrestlemania, appeared on Raw 3 times between then and November then appeared on the Raw before Survivor Series and WRESTLED at Survivor Series. 

Be honest The Rock has appeared more often then he had to and he didn't even have to wrestle at Survivor Series. 

Rock wasn't "GONE" for 7 years, he still made yearly appearances but it's not like any of you remember them cause you swallow everything Cena says.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

This tells me the Locker Room is filled with nothing but jealous guys who are butthurt they aint in the main event. First off why would Rock comeback for money if he can make more money doing movies the rest of his life rather than come back to WWE. Next who cares if he left for 7 years he made himself a succesfull carer in hollywood which is a lot better than WWE is. The survior series drew a shitty number because the angle was the dumbest thing ever did anyone think Miz and Truth were any threat to Rock and Cena after Cena on his own beat them up only reason it was a tag was because they announced rock in September and changed from a 5 on 5 to standard tag. As for working on the road Rock has movie commitments that come before doing live events so what if he doesn't do them Hogan rarely did them and Taker never goes on the road to do live events apart from TV these days. As for who said this I doubt it was Punk he would have the balls to say he said it. Miz has said on numerous ocassions he is a rock fan. I feel is was on of the low card workers who as I stated before is just butthurt he is not getting pushed.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

1TheRockHHH said:


> That sounds like something cm punk would say.But whoever it is he is a coward for wanting to hide his name and is a bitter jealous piece of shit


Punk has already bashed Rock openly, not sure he would need to hide when he never has before? The only way I see that as plausible is if Vince specifically ordered Punk to not talk about The Rock anymore. And I can't picture Vince saying that, because The Rock is a big boy and doesn't care. Plus The Rock recently put Punk over, so all the more it doesn't make sense. 

CM Punk is about as likely to of said this as The Undertaker is - not very.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

To all these children talking about dirtsheets. PWInsider is a reliable news site with high level sources. They were first to CONFIRM Jericho's return.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

CMB23 said:


> Interesting indeed. I don't think that this certain individual even understands why The Rock was here in the first place. It wasn't too put over anyone but Cena. That's it. This person should know that by now. Also, I find it funny that they think that The Rock really came back to better his wallet.


Why the hell would Cena need to be put over?

Anyway, Rock came back due to a combination of missing the wrestling bug and Mcmahon wanting the Cena/Rock match. I don't buy the idea that Rock is a greedy moneygrubbing asshole, but I also understand why younger talents would be frustrated by the Rock's return.

Course, this report could also just be made up.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

They're frustrated because they didn't work as hard as the Rock to be in his position....the Rock was out there on Raw, Smackodwn, and Heat EVERY WEEK creating classic promos and moments. Who in this generation can ever say they did anything remotely close to that? Not even Taker or HHH is anywhere near that level. Not Foley. Not Jericho. Kane. None of them.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah Rock is a money grubbing idiot right? Who only goes to wrestling when it benefits him?

That why I saw him in the indies? Putting over their wrestlers, and also putting over and supporting Tamina who then turned around and MADE IT to the WWE?

I don't see John Cena at the INDIES putting over young talent do you? He's onyl done that for Zack Ryder who was ALREADY OVER despite Cena. Ryder got over by himself and the fans chanted We Want Ryder way before Cena even jumped on the bandwagon. That and the Rock was the one to cut the promo at the end of the Survivor Series where he also put Ryder over. Again.. Before Cena ever said anything. 

Rock gets no credit whatsoever from you flip flopping fans and you wonder why he left so often.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Majesty said:


> Yeah Rock is a money grubbing idiot right? Who only goes to wrestling when it benefits him?
> 
> That why I saw him in the indies? Putting over their wrestlers, and also putting over and supporting Tamina who then turned around and MADE IT to the WWE?


well said.

The Rock doesn't need to be back in wwe, he is back because all the fans missed him, if this is all true about the PW Insider story, then the person who said it is really jealous and bitter over Rock as much as cena is. Simples.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Everything the Rock said here kills every John Cena argument. The fact Cena keeps going at him with the same thing.






if he'd cut this right after one of Cena's "complaining sprees" Cena would be done. There's a reason they don't let Cena cut his promos when Rock is there.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if this is true its trash.. and how can anyone take it seriously when they are sticking up for the shovel man HHH? its moronic and its buisiness.

as if any ex wrestler can just walk in and take a spot or paycheck from a younger guy.. rock or austin are probably the only ones, theyve earnt it and its gonna do a ton more business than the guys on the roster (every one) who are worse than them.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i like the rock and all, but i keep finding myself siding with cena. i can see all sides of this, and everyone, no matter what side you are on, bring up valid and legit points. at the end of the day, the rock coming back benefits EVERYONE! wrestlemania, more than any other show they do is to do just that, put on a show. yes sometimes guys "put someone over" but its about THE SHOW. and make no mistake, cena vs rock is a fucking show! HHH-Taker is a fucking show! MITB match is a fucking show. jericho-punk will be a show. and ya know, maybe if someone in the back wanted it bad enough, the wwe wouldnt *need* the rock to face cena. the rock could face miz or something.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoever think The Rock return for himself like this Anonymous WWE Star are really stupid and ignorant.

The Rock return because there are people who want to see him return. Does anyone of you watch WWE Hall of Fame 2008 where The Rock induct his father and grandfather? During The Rock speech, the crowd were chanting 'One more match','We want more' and at one point, the crowd chant they want The Rock vs John Cena. I think this is where WWE come with the idea of The Rock vs John Cena in the first place. Perhaps, this is also why The Rock decided to return to entertain his fans.

I still cannot post the video link since I haven't reach 10 posts yet, but do your own research on WWE Hall of Fame 2008, watch The Rock speech and you will understand what I mean. It's the fans that want him to return and wrestle John Cena. However, this coward and ignorant Anonymous WWE Star are really stupid, trying to brainwash IWC and other superstars into believing the wrong thing.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Everytime i watch that video, I end up zoning out looking at the view wishing i lived there.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Doublemint said:


> Whoever think The Rock return for himself like this Anonymous WWE Star are really stupid and ignorant.
> 
> The Rock return because there are people who want to see him return. Does anyone of you watch WWE Hall of Fame 2008 where The Rock induct his father and grandfather? During The Rock speech, the crowd were chanting 'One more match','We want more' and at one point, the crowd chant they want The Rock vs John Cena. I think this is where WWE come with the idea of The Rock vs John Cena in the first place. Perhaps, this is also why The Rock decided to return to entertain his fans.
> 
> I still cannot post the video link since I haven't reach 10 posts yet, but do your own research on WWE Hall of Fame 2008, watch The Rock speech and you will understand what I mean. It's the fans that want him to return and this ignorant Anonymous WWE Star are really stupid, trying to brainwash IWC and other superstars into believing the wrong thing.


it's mainly cenas army of lil jimmies that think it...wouldn't take their opinions with any credibility


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Doublemint said:


> Whoever think The Rock return for himself like this Anonymous WWE Star are really stupid and ignorant.
> 
> The Rock return because there are people who want to see him return. Does anyone of you watch WWE Hall of Fame 2008 where The Rock induct his father and grandfather? During The Rock speech, the crowd were chanting 'One more match','We want more' and at one point, the crowd chant they want The Rock vs John Cena. I think this is where WWE come with the idea of The Rock vs John Cena in the first place. Perhaps, this is also why The Rock decided to return to entertain his fans.
> 
> I still cannot post the video link since I haven't reach 10 posts yet, but do your own research on WWE Hall of Fame 2008, watch The Rock speech and you will understand what I mean.


Yes and the Rock gave them more than one more match he's giving them two.

And even said on a morning show interview I watched about a week ago how excited he is about wrestlemania.

He was supposed to be there to promote GI Joe. But seriously the guy couldn't stop talking about Wrestlemania and how excited he is, the guy loves this business its in his heart you can see it in his eyes. 

The Rock said he actually DOES want to return to wrestling full time after his contracts he has to keep with his movies are up. He basically said he's done what he wanted to do in Hollywood and wants to go back to doing what he loves. 

I marked out when I Saw that, I know not many people saw it, and WWE sure as heck ain't gonna show that clip. But it happened.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You have to think though Dwayne is taking up a huge spot that some other new talent could of had to be in Wrestlemania


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol.. Instead of whining about it anonymously on the internet, that certain superstar needs to get better at his job. Rock > Entire WWE roster and that is a fact.

Blame WWE for not pushing talent other than Cena and Orton since last 7 years. Blame yourself for not being as good as The Rock.

Everything that Cena said in his promo this week didnt make any sense to me tbh. If the guys backstage in the locker room area were any good, they would automatically rise to the top like Punk. Instead they choose to whine and complain and blame The Rock for it.

This all sounds either a BS report or a Work.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You have to think though Dwayne is taking up a huge spot that some other new talent could of had to be in Wrestlemania


Rock has earned that spot because he is the main draw. Just like Donald Trump earned his spot (as ridiculous as that sounds), same with Mayweather and anyone else who is responsible for drawing audiences. WWE is a business, their aim is to make money. Rock made himself a star which is something most of the guys on the roster today haven't been able to do and that's why he is in the main event and not Cody Rhodes or Dolph Ziggler or any other "superstar" who can't draw a dime


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Rock has earned that spot because he is the main draw. Just like Donald Trump earned his spot (as ridiculous as that sounds), same with Mayweather and anyone else who is responsible for drawing audiences. WWE is a business, their aim is to make money. Rock made himself a star which is something most of the guys on the roster today haven't been able to do and that's why he is in the main event and not Cody Rhodes or Dolph Ziggler or any other "superstar" who can't draw a dime


This


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate 'anonymous' stuff like this. If you can't stand behind what you believe you shouldn't be saying anything.

I did enjoy the promo more than most. Cena comes across better when serious. The Eve shit was pretty fuckin stupid, but the Rock segment had some nuts.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

This reminds me of John Morrison's bitching from last year about Trish Stratus supposedly taking Melina's spot at Wrestlemania. Just for clarification I'm not saying that Morrison is the Anonymous WWE star just that it's a similar argument. Someone comes in and supposedly takes the spot someone else on the roster could have filled. Seems like bullshit to me though. If anyone else could have filled that spot they would have. If it weren't Rock who would be a better opponent for Cena at WM. Ziggler? Del Rio? Barrett? Rhodes? Those feuds just don't pop. They don't feel big. Not ripping those guys because I'm fan of most of them. It's just Cena vs. any of them is not a headline WM match. At least not at this point. A year or two from now maybe, but not now.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me, though it also wouldn't surprise me if this was just dirtsheet BS, some fanboy writing fanfiction.

If it's anyone, it's a lower tier talent. Punk wouldn't hide behind anonymity because he says this stuff everywhere, he says it on Raw, it'd be like Cena doing it, it's counterproductive.

For the people saying Cena never puts people over, shut up. Every wrestler has a role and Cena isn't Mick Foley, he's not supposed to come in and put over guys on the cusp of main event, he works with the guys at the top to solidify them. Look at Punk's MITB feud, if that was with Del Rio then the feud wouldn't have been half as big. Look at Miz's WM feud last year, if that was with anyone else it would have been overlooked.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

WWE's booking team were to blame for survivor series not drawing, it wasnt cena or rockys fault.

Cena whipped miz and truth twice on his own, why would people pay to see him do it with the rock ?


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> This all sounds either a BS report or a Work.


Amazing. As bitchy as wrestling THIS is your conclusion....



The BoogeyMan said:


> Doesn't surprise me, though it also wouldn't surprise me if this was just dirtsheet BS, some fanboy writing fanfiction.


Yep Mike Johnson is a fanboy.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Finally, I got 10 posts. Here is the video I'm talking about. This is where the crowd chant and demand for The Rock to return to the ring and wrestle John Cena. Perhaps, this is where WWE get the idea of The Rock vs John Cena in the first place. The Rock return not because he want to promote movie, but for his fans, as they want him to return and wrestler people like John Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rizzotherat said:


> Amazing. As bitchy as wrestling THIS is your conclusion....


Umm yea.. because I dont think anyone wrestler could be stupid enough to believe in all of that bullshit in that report.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

I love how Rock marks can't see any fault in this at all. The Rock was indeed once the face of the company, now he is merely a celebrity inclusion who has no intention of "sticking around" as he said he would. Personally it sickens me to see both main titles slide down to third and fourth in the WM pecking order for the sake of a guy that has made a handful of fleeting appearances in the last 8 years and a pair of guys who can only wrestle once a year.

The argument that there is no talent at all in today's roster is utter horseshit, there's talent aplenty but the booking hasn't enabled most of them to even reach an eighth of their potential.

This constant looking backward is not only boring as hell but it's damaging, seriously we need to just move on. I loved The Rock twelve years ago but now he is the equivalent of Tyson showing up, he's a novelty. If he loved wrestling and his fans he'd be in that ring or at least on Raw regularly, it's not as if he's short of a dollar. Loves the business and the fans my arse.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

They ought to be bloody grateful the Rock doesn't appear very often, if he was there week in week out, 80% of the roster would look damn awful.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Umm yea.. because I dont think anyone wrestler could be stupid enough to believe in all of that bullshit in that report.


I guess you missed Melina and JoMo's unprofessional to Trish Wrestlemania week last year.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

TaporSnap said:


> I love how Rock marks can't see any fault in this at all. The Rock was indeed once the face of the company, now he is merely a celebrity inclusion who has no intention of "sticking around" as he said he would. *Personally it sickens me to see both main titles slide down to third and fourth in the WM pecking order for the sake of a guy that has made a handful of fleeting appearances in the last 8 years and a pair of guys who can only wrestle once a year*.
> 
> The argument that there is no talent at all in today's roster is utter horseshit, there's talent aplenty but the booking hasn't enabled most of them to even reach an eighth of their potential.
> 
> This constant looking backward is not only boring as hell but it's damaging, seriously we need to just move on. I loved The Rock twelve years ago but now he is the equivalent of Tyson showing up, he's a novelty. If he loved wrestling and his fans he'd be in that ring or at least on Raw regularly, it's not as if he's short of a dollar. Loves the business and the fans my arse.


Well if you ran a business and wanted money, what option would you take?










(p.s, Vince is well and truely a very ugly man, I have to throw that one in)


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

TaporSnap said:


> I love how Rock marks can't see any fault in this at all. The Rock was indeed once the face of the company, now he is merely a celebrity inclusion who has no intention of "sticking around" as he said he would. Personally it sickens me to see both main titles slide down to third and fourth in the WM pecking order for the sake of a guy that has made a handful of fleeting appearances in the last 8 years and a pair of guys who can only wrestle once a year.
> 
> The argument that there is no talent at all in today's roster is utter horseshit, there's talent aplenty but the booking hasn't enabled most of them to even reach an eighth of their potential.
> 
> This constant looking backward is not only boring as hell but it's damaging, seriously we need to just move on. I loved The Rock twelve years ago but now he is the equivalent of Tyson showing up, he's a novelty. If he loved wrestling and his fans he'd be in that ring or at least on Raw regularly, it's not as if he's short of a dollar. Loves the business and the fans my arse.


this! here's a question though...when rock gets into the hall of fame...does he go in as a celebrity or a wrestler? or pull a flair and end up going in 2 times?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

I really doubt any of the main eventers on the show would be wasting their time texting dirt sheet websites, so it's probably just some bitter nobody.

Whoever it is, they're a complete douchebag.

The Rock has made it in Hollywood now, he doesn't need the WWE's publicity anymore and he definitely doesn't need their money. As for putting people over, we all know he's going to put over Cena at WrestleMania; Why the fuck should he be jobbing to the rest of these boring, mediocre wrestlers? It's not The Rocks fault the WWE have only created 4 stars in about 9 years. Blame your superhero Cena who never puts anyone over, blame people like Triple H who in the past prevented people from appearing on his level (and is still doing it by the way), blame Vince McMahon and the creative team for not having a clue how to create stars anymore.

So why is The Rock returning? Well it's definitely not to take part in the incredible storylines and popularity of wrestling... He might just be doing it for the fans.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> They ought to be bloody grateful the Rock doesn't appear very often, if he was there week in week out, 80% of the roster would look damn awful.


80% of the roster already looks awful but that is down to booking rather than their ability to work.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

TaporSnap said:


> I love how Rock marks can't see any fault in this at all. The Rock was indeed once the face of the company, now he is merely a celebrity inclusion who has no intention of "sticking around" as he said he would. Personally it sickens me to see both main titles slide down to third and fourth in the WM pecking order for the sake of a guy that has made a handful of fleeting appearances in the last 8 years and a pair of guys who can only wrestle once a year.
> 
> *The argument that there is no talent at all in today's roster is utter horseshit, there's talent aplenty but the booking hasn't enabled most of them to even reach an eighth of their potential.*
> 
> This constant looking backward is not only boring as hell but it's damaging, seriously we need to just move on. I loved The Rock twelve years ago but now he is the equivalent of Tyson showing up, he's a novelty. If he loved wrestling and his fans he'd be in that ring or at least on Raw regularly, it's not as if he's short of a dollar. Loves the business and the fans my arse.


You make it sound as if The Rock are the one who book all those matches. The people who are to blame for terrible booking are those writers.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> I really doubt any of the main eventers on the show would be wasting their time texting in dirt sheet websites. So it's probably just some bitter mid carder..


You realise Dave Meltzer and The Rock are really good friends just for example?


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Doublemint said:


> You make it sound as if The Rock are the one who book all those matches. The people who are to blame for terrible booking are those writers.


No shit Sherlock.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rizzotherat said:


> I guess you missed Melina and JoMo's unprofessional to Trish Wrestlemania week last year.


Umm no I didnt.. Trish is not exactly The Rock. Rock is huge, its stupid to point fingers at him for your own failures. 

It really didnt matter if it was Trish or Melina in that spot, neither of them sell PPV's. 

But I get your point, maybe some wrestlers are that stupid to believe in that bs.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Umm no I didnt.. Trish is not exactly The Rock. Rock is huge, its stupid to point fingers at him for your own failures.
> 
> It really didnt matter if it was Trish or Melina in that spot, neither of them sell PPV's.
> 
> But I get your point, maybe some wrestlers are that stupid to believe in that bs.


Maybe?

Seriously?

Maybe?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rizzotherat said:


> Maybe?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Maybe?


Lol.. yea.. who knows what is real and whats not. It could be a work, but it also could be 100% legit. I just dont believe at everything I read on the internet right away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Cena doing his job correctly? Nah..he was laughing shit off at Survivor Series. Got his ass kicked and then the next night, laughed it off again. That's what he's been doing for the majority of the year while the Rock has been the serious one and acting like a grown damn man. Have you forgotten that pathetic company endorsed Foley Cena appreciation deal before Survivor Series? It was absolutely horrible.


I takes 2 to make a kayfabe feud, Rock is hardly there. So there really isn't anything else Cena can actually say other than what he is saying right now. The WHOLE base of this feud would have to have a different structure if the Rock was there on a regular basis like Jericho is right now. Because if Rock was there consistently, what would Cena say?


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The mindset that some people have in WWE locker rooms is pretty pathetic. Its like they have an inferiority complex. They can't stand the site of someone being successful outside of their circle. The rest of the wrestlers should be looking at The Rock / Cena match at Wrestlemania as the perfect opportunity to get maximum exposure, shine at the event and be thankful that The Rock came back to give them that exposure. The Rock has NEVER done anything but publicly praise the WWE since he left, even after the Benoit scandal, and yet no matter what he does there will always be envy when it relates to him in the WWE Locker rooms.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This "annonymous" superstar sounds a lot like CM Punk. It's the same stuff Punk says in all of his interviews. Telling them not to put his name on it doesn't fool anyone who's already read his interviews. Same shit different day.


As for this bs about Undertaker being different. rofl? No he isn't. He's been on Raw LESS than The Rock since the last Mania. He hasn't even been there half as much as Rock. How is it different? He did the same thing last year too. More contradictory comments from Punk.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

This backlash against the rock is incredible. It's always been a part of Wrestlemania that non-full time wrestlers get a prominent position on the card, and I have never heard so much whining before. Donald Trump, Lawrence Taylor, Floyd Mayweather, Shaq (this year)...these are all non-wrestlers that theoretically took someone elses place on the card. Undertaker has barely wrestled at all the last 3 years and still gets a crazy amount of tv time on the RTWM and a main event slot. Where was the backlash against these guys?

Obviously the full time guys are there all the time so they have that argument that "it should be one of us who was busting our ass the last year". However, just cause they are there all the time doesn't mean they deserve it. These guys have to do a better job of making us care about them. Like JR said, there is a complacency among the current roster where they all seem to just be satisfied where they are. These guys all have tv time every week, house shows, social media, etc. They have to do something to get themselves over and make us care about them; like the Rock did by developing his cocky character or Stone Cold did with his badass character. I have no interest in the vast majority of the current roster. I'm really only interested in a handful like Jericho, Cena, Punk, Christian. The rest are interchangeable to me.

Imagine if the Rock wasn't going to be at this Wrestlemania, wouldn't most of you agree it would be one of the most unanticipated Wrestlemanias of all time? Can you really picture a guy like Dolph Ziggler or Miz stepping into the Rock's spot against Cena? The fact is the fans wouldn't want any of them take the Rock's spot, so obviously they shouldn't. IF any of them were over enough that the fans would prefer them, then they would have a case.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> This "annonymous" superstar sounds a lot like CM Punk. It's the same stuff Punk says in all of his interviews. Telling them not to put his name on it doesn't fool anyone who's already read his interviews. Same shit different day.
> 
> 
> As for this bs about Undertaker being different. rofl? No he isn't. He's been on Raw LESS than The Rock since the last Mania. He hasn't even been there half as much as Rock. How is it different? He did the same thing last year too. More contradictory comments from Punk.


Um.. no.. that doesnt make any sense. CM Punk isnt scared of bashing The Rock openly, he has done it alot of times already. Why would he anonymously say the things he has already been saying on live radio shows?

It has to be someone else.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao a 151 posts (most of which) are jsut fury over a dirtsheet report that you really don't know if you can beleive or not.

Obviously The Rock is not coming back to the WWE "for the money" I assume there are some financial benefits that come along with his appearances but its nothing that would compare to what he could make in other avenues, so he is obviously coming back b/c he misses and loves the wrestling business, it would be stupid to think otherwise (IMO)

But I also can understand why some of the current wrestlers would be upset and could "misunderstand" (so to speak) why Rock is back. Not saying they are right but I understand their feelings, and hopefully some of them use this as a fire to "improve themselves" rather than just sit there wait for the WWE to find something for them.

*IF* this report is accurate this text would not have some from one of their top guys IMO it would've been fro ma mid/lower card talent, b/c the upper card guys are either A. smarter than that or B. not afraid to voice their opinions publicly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> This "annonymous" superstar sounds a lot like CM Punk. It's the same stuff Punk says in all of his interviews. Telling them not to put his name on it doesn't fool anyone who's already read his interviews. Same shit different day.
> 
> 
> As for this bs about Undertaker being different. rofl? No he isn't. He's been on Raw LESS than The Rock since the last Mania. He hasn't even been there half as much as Rock. How is it different? He did the same thing last year too. More contradictory comments from Punk.












AAWWW SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

corfend said:


> Rocky almost never lost cleanly during his time at the top. Nor would I expect him to. He was the top face (along with SCSA). Top faces don't lose cleanly. And Cena's put over quite a few guys. Now that I think about it, both Cena and Rocky usually did/do a good job of making their opponents look good (though there are exceptions, like Cena treating Miz like a joke, Rocky treating Billy Gunn like a joke, and both guys treating Awesome Truth like one big fat joke).


Way to prove you never watched shit back then. Rock probably has one of the worst W/L ratio of any top guy. He put over fkn everyone constantly. Even when he was champ he would constantly lost non title matches.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Instead of hating on The Rock..... why not, look at why The Rock can return like this? Maybe the talent needs to COME TOGETHER under the cause of improving the overall product.

Why can The Rock just come back, when he feels like it, and eclipse the entire roster? There's no conspiracy, or magic orb allowing this to happen. It's because the product today, SUCKS, and The Rock coming back brings back fans who remember when wrestling was relevant and GOOD... instead of bad, and embrassing.

They are fighting, the wrong fight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's obviously HHH, hence why he went out of his way to mention himself.

Anyone saying Punk, it isn't him. He'd openly say this on twitter or in an interview.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> this! here's a question though...when rock gets into the hall of fame...does he go in as a celebrity or a wrestler? or pull a flair and end up going in 2 times?



You do realize he's already in the Hall of Fame....


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

dante1st said:


> You do realize he's already in the Hall of Fame....


no he's not


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

dante1st said:


> You do realize he's already in the Hall of Fame....


No hes not...


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

> "[The Rock] comes in to use WWE to get back the audience he lost doing Disney movies, which is fine but he's been back over a year and name one person he helped make a bigger star since then? No one.



EVERYONE, just reread this section. This says it ALL. This is what's wrong with the WWE right here.

WWE Audience = Disney Audience.

Do they really think, WWE is programing geared towards ADULTS? or even TEENAGERS?

This crap, is made for CHILDREN. John Cena is a BIG KID. Everything in the show is Disney esque. From Hornswaggle, the magical dwarf, to Cena, to even Kane... dwelling in the shadows, so only the audience can see him.

Get fucking real, Mystery Man.... if The Rock, is coming to WWE to obtain a lost adult market for his films, he went to the wrong place.

You want the lost fans, tune into UFC.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

chasing2009 said:


> EVERYONE, just reread this section. This says it ALL. This is what's wrong with the WWE right here.
> 
> WWE Audience = Disney Audience.
> 
> ...


You really have no idea what the demographics of Raw are do you?

You are the last person to complain about children if your knowledge is this basic.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

rizzotherat said:


> You really have no idea what the demographics of Raw are do you?
> 
> You are the last person to complain about children if your knowledge is this basic.


do you REALY think this product, is meant for anyone ABOVE ten years of age? How many teenagers do you see, sporting Cena shirts (well maybe you do, at the short bus school).

The product is fucking childish, and geared towards children.

Demographics, PLEASE tell me you are not going by Neilson statistics... those stats are as useful as a BETA Max player. Palease

And the only fucking people that watch this product, who are over 10, are people HOPING that somehow this shit product goes back to what it was.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

chasing2009 said:


> do you REALY think this product, is meant for anyone ABOVE ten years of age? How many teenagers do you see, sporting Cena shirts (well maybe you do, at the short bus school).
> 
> The product is fucking childish, and geared towards children.
> 
> ...


You sound smart and your research rigorous.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

chasing2009 said:


> EVERYONE, just reread this section. This says it ALL. This is what's wrong with the WWE right here.
> 
> WWE Audience = Disney Audience.
> 
> ...


Actually whats wrong with what you quoted is he'd just finished filming fast five when he came back, which was one of the biggest grossing movies of the year, and he didnt need to find any audience - at all- let alone the WWE one.

Toothe Fairy grossed more than all WWE film output combined, its not aimed at us, but its successful whether wrestling fans, dirtsheets or butthurt anonymous wrestlers want to admit it or not.

This is why I dont like the feuds angle , cena constantly with the 'he sold out' stick, because it legitimizes this sort of rant to the short bus crew who think if a wrestler doesnt end his career as a 65 year old broke, alcoholic ,barely able to walk wreck hes not a real wrestler.

I want to see more wrestlers in their 40's healthy, not less,


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

rizzotherat said:


> You sound smart and your research rigorous.


English, mother fucker, do you speak it? To quote Sam Jackosn

Seriously, THINK before you post. Don't just spout out some jibberish, and post it. It's not only lazy, it brings down the entire board. So to that, I will PM you a great link for obtaining your GED. It will help you formulate thoughts, and teach you wonders of GRAMMAR. Stay tuned.....


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

chasing2009 said:


> English, mother fucker, do you speak it? To quote Sam Jackosn
> 
> Seriously, THINK before you post. Don't just spout out some jibberish, and post it. It's not only lazy, it brings down the entire board. So to that, I will PM you a great link for obtaining your GED. It will help you formulate thoughts, and teach you wonders of GRAMMAR. Stay tuned.....


Did you read how many misspellings that were in your last post?

You misspelt please for example.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

nogginthenog said:


> Actually whats wrong with what you quoted is he'd just finished filming fast five when he came back, which was one of the biggest grossing movies of the year, and he didnt need to find any audience - at all- let alone the WWE one.
> 
> Toothe Fairy grossed more than all WWE film output combined, its not aimed at us, but its successful whether wrestling fans, dirtsheets or butthurt anonymous wrestlers want to admit it or not.
> 
> ...


that is actually a really great point, and one I haven't thought of. Exactly, why doesn't Cena show this sort of "nastyness" towards the washed up, has beens, who come in to do one more program in order to pay off their child support and pay their mortgage? Why didn't Cena BASH Kevin Nash when he came in, and took away chances for younger talent to have a PPV spot? Kevin Nash, didn't put anyone over, and we out for the money. The Rock, well, atleast he is a ratings draw, and brings back older fans.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

rizzotherat said:


> Did you read how many misspellings that were in your last post?
> 
> You misspelt please for example.


actually, it was meant as a PA-LEASE... thanks for playing along though. Sure your momma is proud.

Going to throw some "green rep" at you. You are so CUTE, in the way you are trying. Seriously, makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

chasing2009 said:


> actually, it was meant as a PA-LEASE... thanks for playing along though. Sure your momma is proud.
> 
> Going to throw some "green rep" at you. You are so CUTE, in the way you are trying. Seriously, makes me all warm and fuzzy.


Some generic trolling here.

Seriously though you dont have a breeze when it comes to demographics.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

chasing2009 said:


> that is actually a really great point, and one I haven't thought of. Exactly, why doesn't Cena show this sort of "nastyness" towards the washed up, has beens, who come in to do one more program in order to pay off their child support and pay their mortgage? Why didn't Cena BASH Kevin Nash when he came in, and took away chances for younger talent to have a PPV spot? Kevin Nash, didn't put anyone over, and we out for the money. The Rock, well, atleast he is a ratings draw, and brings back older fans.


Yep.

And not just Nash.

Jericho is in the title match at Mania, Takers in a match with triple H, Rock has wrestled more this year than Taker has, wheres the rant at the one match a year guy , who unlike the rock, is still a wwe employee.

What about all four commentators taking wrestling spots at major PPVs this year, every single match was god awful waste of time, wheres the rants about those guys holding 'talent' back.

The argument isnt just nonsensical , which isnt out of the ordinary in wrestling, its that it perpetuates this glorying in watching wrestlers who become heroes not knowing when to stop.

Flair shouldnt be an example to others, he should be a warning.

They could have come up with something a bit less destructive to the industry for the angle on this feud, they had long enough to think of one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Its Ziggler.


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> This backlash against the rock is incredible. It's always been a part of Wrestlemania that non-full time wrestlers get a prominent position on the card, and I have never heard so much whining before. Donald Trump, Lawrence Taylor, Floyd Mayweather, Shaq (this year)...these are all non-wrestlers that theoretically took someone elses place on the card. Undertaker has barely wrestled at all the last 3 years and still gets a crazy amount of tv time on the RTWM and a main event slot. Where was the backlash against these guys?
> 
> Obviously the full time guys are there all the time so they have that argument that "it should be one of us who was busting our ass the last year". However, just cause they are there all the time doesn't mean they deserve it. These guys have to do a better job of making us care about them. Like JR said, there is a complacency among the current roster where they all seem to just be satisfied where they are. These guys all have tv time every week, house shows, social media, etc. They have to do something to get themselves over and make us care about them; like the Rock did by developing his cocky character or Stone Cold did with his badass character. I have no interest in the vast majority of the current roster. I'm really only interested in a handful like Jericho, Cena, Punk, Christian. The rest are interchangeable to me.


Good point.The current roster need to try harder to get themself over. The Miz and CM Punk did this. 

and

Why is nobody going after the Undertaker who has been on less than the Rock?


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Rock isn't back to put over anyone, except John Cena at wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena put over Cm Punk, the Miz and Alberto Del Rio just last year.


Expect Brock Lesnar who'll whop your candy ass.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Plain stupid and disrespectful to be honest.

I don't think it's fair to treat someone who played a major part in why the Company is still alive like this.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Uncanny said:


> Good point.The current roster need to try harder to get themself over. The Miz and CM Punk did this.
> 
> and
> 
> *Why is nobody going after the Undertaker who has been on less than the Rock?*


Because Undertaker is a living legend, he has been a leader in the locker room his entire career helping young talent, or atleast that what I have read about him on the internet.

Undertaker is nearing retirement, He is not there every week because he cant.. there is not enough left in his tank.. his time is up. Rock on the other hand according to those sore losers opted to get out of the wrestling industry and made a name for himself in hollywood rather than being there for them.

Undertaker earned their respect.. thats because Undertaker decided to do that, Rock had other plans. I understand them not bitching about Taker or Triple H. I dont expect Rock to be as much respected backstage as The Undertaker ofcourse, but hating on him just because he wanted to achieve his dreams is just stupid. His life, his choices and his decisions. Rock doesnt owe any of them anything.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think it really matters who it is; rather, the opinion seems shared by the lockerroom. Rock is never going to be one of the boys and they are suspicious of his motives. They don't owe him anything, not even respect. Why? They don't consider him a peer anymore. He's treated like a celebrity Wrestemania tie-in.

I'm not sure I really understand why Rock came back. For fun? For entertainment? Because he wants to beat Cena (I don't get that vibe)? The Survivor Series match was ill conceived and he never really explained why he was teaming with Cena. It was weak that the Miz got blamed for it not drawing, when he was just the chump taking the pin. If Rock can't really come up with a reason for wrestling Cena, he will look foolish. Cena made his reasons for wanting to beat Rock clear.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I don't think it really matters who it is; rather, the opinion seems shared by the lockerroom. Rock is never going to be one of the boys and they are suspicious of his motives. They don't owe him anything, not even respect. Why? They don't consider him a peer anymore. He's treated like a celebrity Wrestemania tie-in.
> 
> I'm not sure I really understand why Rock came back. For fun? For entertainment? Because he wants to beat Cena (I don't get that vibe)? The Survivor Series match was ill conceived and he never really explained why he was teaming with Cena. It was weak that the Miz got blamed for it not drawing, when he was just the chump taking the pin. If Rock can't really come up with a reason for wrestling Cena, he will look foolish. Cena made his reasons for wanting to beat Rock clear.


Rock gave his reason the very night he returned after 7 long years. Cena has been bashing The Rock outside the WWE for years in interviews. He addressed that in the very first promo of his return. If anything, Cena's reason to hate on The Rock are invalid. 

Nontheless it will be a good feud.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Ha whoever this is, if its even real, has no business mind. I'm sure he'll be complaining all the way to the bank when his WM cheque has a extra figures on it, that is if they even make the card. Bar Undertaker/Rock/HHH and possibly Cena and Punk, the cardboard cutout wrestlers don't sell PPVs. Would you rather headline a show that gets 200k buys and a weak paycheque or be in the undercard of a million plus buys PPV with a very healthy pay cheque? They need to motivate themselves to steal the show - Rock is providing them a larger platform to do this and therefore benefitting everyone even if he does have a personal agenda for being back.

Everyone is in the WWE for themselves and for the money. The guys don't show up for shits and giggles. Stupid point to make when Rock is rolling in the money, moved away from Disney films (well mixing it up a bit at least). Conceivably how much did his appearance on WWE programming lift the box office numbers for Fast 5? That film was gonna be big anyway, it wasn't a WWE studios production ffs. 

The locker room needs to stop bitching and start working and gain some passion. All the greats wanted the top spot and went for it. The guys now seem to just go through the motions and blame everyone else but themselves for how shit they are.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

Honestly i am confused at this persons complaint because is he saying that the rock should come back and appear every raw to hype a event a year away or the rock should feud with average joe schmo to help them but hurt himself by having giving away matches the attraction of this match is that it is the biggest stars past and present i think if they are doing this right i mean honestly if they had a promo every night the match would seem less special and obviously whoever did this post is not a big enough star anyway to use his name without fear of something happening so he is not prolly big enough to work with him.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Too bad all those WWE films with the entire WWE machine behind them do so terribly, or else this would've made some sense.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL at how many people claim it's Punk! everyone blows what Punk said out of proportion, all he did was boo when someone interviewing him mentioned Rock and then said that he didn't really like him. It's most likely that someone like Tyson Kidd probably sent these rants to whoever


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Message to the Rock, haters gonna hate you when your here and haters gonna hate you when your gone!

So in the immortal words of Biggie Smalls...

FUCK BITCHES...GET MONEY!


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

honestly cena equals fail because how many movies has he did like 6 and also released a cd or two being real i believe cena is jealous of rock career cena is a hypocrite he wants to edgy now but the last 6 years he has been boring the rock is making cena step up his game and boost his appeal he had men chanting his name he loved it in his first promo he looks in the camera he says im back


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

It's clear as day that the current generation are just failures in life.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> It's clear as day that the current generation are just failures in life.


LOL


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like Miz or something.

But it makes no sense. So by the sounds of it, after raw finished, some WWE star took out their phone and just randomly decided that they'll text PWInsider with their comments on this whole situation....


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Males shouldn't hate, that's a female trait!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk can suck my and The Rock's dick. Overrated piece of shit!


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Wagg said:


> CM Punk can suck my and The Rock's dick. Overrated piece of shit!


Why would you lump yourself in a group with the Rock, you're probably a fat piece of shit whose greatest achievement in life was finally finding your own shvantz through the pad of fat above it. There's more chance that Cmpunk and The Rock are BFF's then there is of anyone ever taking you seriously.


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

Same as in the other thread:
Anonymous man robbed bank: Shit must be CM Punk too.
Guy is everywhere. 
*facepalm*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

How very convenient that the person who supposedly submitted this text is anonymous. I smell a dirtsheet piggy-backing on Cena's promo to advance traffic and stir shit up.

That said, any WWE wrestler saying that Rock left, never came back and is only back to make money and promote movies is a whining, self-righteous dickhead. The level of disrespect for him is atrocious. Does Austin or Michaels get the same treatment? Nope.

People seem to mainly be pissed off because he quietly walked away and never "gave back". Give WHAT back? In an incredibly short amount of time, he rocketed to the top and made the company millions as the (sometimes) #1 guy behind Austin, and his name is synonymous with some of the greatest moments in the history of the WWE. Frankly, the fact that he walked away quietly is to be admired. He didn't get the colossal, over the top send-off that Ric Flair got, or even mic time to address his fans like Shawn Michaels did. Nobody knows if he even wanted that, but the fact remains that we didn't see anything resembling a proper "good-bye" from The Rock, and maybe it was by design because even though Hollywood was calling, he knew he'd be back one day.

And he is.

People bitching that he's stealing the main event spot, right away that loses credibility with me. If guys like Miz or Ziggler are so damn good, why aren't THEY drawing huge crowds and ratings? How come THEY'RE not in the main event? It says a lot about the stage of the company when Vince has to bring back someone from another era to draw when his current crop of supposed "superstars" can't live up to the title. If you're so good, take the brass ring instead of texting on Twitter or (supposedly) emailing dirtsheets with work grievances. Fuck this modern day roster of elitist, me-want-fame wrestlers.

People can be bitter all they want, but I'm sure the ones who make the Mania card will all be sucking Rock's dick when they get their fat paychecks in June, and almost everyone on this board will still mark like crazy once the bell rings to signal the main event on April 1.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's probably Miz


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

HankHill_85 said:


> How very convenient that the person who supposedly submitted this text is anonymous. I smell a dirtsheet piggy-backing on Cena's promo to advance traffic and stir shit up.
> 
> That said, any WWE wrestler saying that Rock left, never came back and is only back to make money and promote movies is a whining, self-righteous dickhead. The level of disrespect for him is atrocious. Does Austin or Michaels get the same treatment? Nope.
> 
> ...


Pretty much summed up what I was going to say. Kudos.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It sounds like an angry lower carder mad that they're booked like crap. 

This wouldn't be a problem if the WWE hadn't decided to book a match a fucking year in advance.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

I thinks its Punk, Mr Unhumble. A lot of said probably is true, there is no doubt that he doing this probably to promote his rubbish etc. But who cares, shawn michaels hogan etc they all do it. But you dont here anything. I really dont no why wrestlers would want Rock on every week, because that would just steal their thunder. People always biatch when wrestler stay too long, but if they dont stay they still biacth makes no sence.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> That said, any WWE wrestler saying that Rock left, never came back and is only back to make money and promote movies is a whining, self-righteous dickhead. The level of disrespect for him is atrocious. Does Austin or Michaels get the same treatment? Nope.


But they never left like he did. Michaels broke his back, and he was in a bad way after all the drugs and everything. And when he came back he _came back_. He appeared regularly from 02-10. Austin's career was forced to come to an end, and even then he made regular appearances afterwards, being at Wrestlemania, ECW One Night Stand as well as even hosting Tough Enough for them. 

Point being, they've been in the trenches, they've helped the young guys and have actually gotten down and dirty. I think a lot of this irritation stems from the fact that Rock really isn't that guy. You can see from how they've interacted with everyone that Michaels and SCSA are the locker room leaders, and the men that anyone can come up and ask for tips/advice from.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lol

Guaranteed that WWE have been in contact with certain dirtsheets and this is all a work.

Though Cena did have a point about The Rock last night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Let me go buy The Rock DVD rn


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

seriously, im loosing so much interest in this match due to the fact theres always something to moan at about, if i was rock id be laughing at this shit, in fact i wouldnt even bother coming back at all, so what if rock is promoting movies, or setting up a twitter account, or not shaking some guys hand... any sane person would do the exact same thing including cena, after wm the rock will be gone to hollywood, i mean, if you had a chance to be in the current wwe or hollywood regardless your love for wrestling which is the logical fucking answer lol, please...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Because dirtsheets are so credible.

I hope it's real though.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I find it doubtful that it's the Miz. Miz was on the receiving end of both of The Rock's returns.

Sure he's down right now but I don't think he's holding the Rock accountable.

If I had to guess I'm guessing someone like Sheamus. Tight with Cena and Triple H, had his match bumped at Mania, did nothing at SS, would hide behind anon source because of his current status in the company.

Daniel Bryan could be another choice. It's someone that's close to Cena/Orton or Punk. 

Wouldn't be surprised if it was Orton too. I know he blasted Rock before openly but then he retracted and he seems like a pretty disengenous guy in general.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I still don't understand why people get so bitter over somebody leaving the wrestling profession. The cult like mentality of wrestling fans and wrestlers alike is just juvenile. While this reeks of BS, I wouldn't be surprised at all if a lot of folks in the locker room feel that way. They don't know Rock, they weren't there when he was there but they do know Cena and they see what he does each and every day for the WWE. Like somebody else said, Cena's their boy. Now, ask Big Show, Kane, Jericho, HHH or Taker and I'm sure they'd have a different perspective for you because they were there with Rock and they saw what he did each and every day for the WWF. Either way, this feud is heating up which is all that matters to me. I want to see Rock come out next week and do what he did in that Youtube promo because if he doesn't, if he comes out and doesn't respond to Cena in kind, yeah, he'll still get cheered over Cena but my enjoyment will be sucked away a little. If Cena's going balls to the wall like that then I want Rock to go balls to the wall too. Let's get it all on the table and then we'll see who really comes out on top.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

dreammaster said:


> It's all about making this the "biggest" Mania of all time. OK, then what do we do the rest of the year? Who's been made?


Who's been made? How about John Cena? If he wins, of course.

But then, Cena's already a made man. If Rock jobs to him, he'll only grate against the fans even more than he already does.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I don't think it really matters who it is; rather, the opinion seems shared by the lockerroom. Rock is never going to be one of the boys and they are suspicious of his motives. They don't owe him anything, not even respect. Why? They don't consider him a peer anymore. He's treated like a celebrity Wrestemania tie-in.
> 
> I'm not sure I really understand why Rock came back. For fun? For entertainment? Because he wants to beat Cena (I don't get that vibe)? The Survivor Series match was ill conceived and he never really explained why he was teaming with Cena. It was weak that the Miz got blamed for it not drawing, when he was just the chump taking the pin. If Rock can't really come up with a reason for wrestling Cena, he will look foolish. Cena made his reasons for wanting to beat Rock clear.


Well booking is why it didn't draw...no one wanted to see Rock and Cena team up. It doesn't even make sense. They were trying to leech Cena's name on the legend of the Rock and fans didn't go for it.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Man,fuck these guys they should really look at themselves not even one is anywhere near the rock it really pains to see that not even one of them is able to carry the promotion and entertain the fans like the rock can,rock came back to entertain he makes millions with a single movie and less fatigue heck i bet if cena gets a offer to be a star like the rock he would do that in no time
Rock hate is more annoying than cena hate rock is bigger than wrestling now Vince needs him The rock dosen't need WWE


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

rickyboy123 said:


> seriously, im loosing so much interest in this match due to the fact theres always something to moan at about, if i was rock id be laughing at this shit, in fact i wouldnt even bother coming back at all, so what if rock is promoting movies, or setting up a twitter account, or not shaking some guys hand... any sane person would do the exact same thing including cena, after wm the rock will be gone to hollywood, i mean, if you had a chance to be in the current wwe or hollywood regardless your love for wrestling which is the logical fucking answer lol, please...


how can you ask someone to disregard their love of wrestling when answering a question like that, when that's all it boils down to? Rock may love wrestling, but he loves acting more. We'll never find out with Cena because Cena can't act that well, but maybe he is the same.


GillbergReturns said:


> If I had to guess I'm guessing someone like Sheamus. Tight with Cena and Triple H, had his match bumped at Mania, did nothing at SS, would hide behind anon source because of his current status in the company.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could be another choice. It's someone that's close to Cena/Orton or Punk.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it was Orton too. I know he blasted Rock before openly but then he retracted and he seems like a pretty disengenous guy in general.


SHEAMUS? LOL. Sheamus is a made fella, as far as he's concerned Rock can do what he likes, as if he'd go out of his way to text some dirtsheet let alone give it the time of day.

I don't know why everyone's guessing some of the top dogs. Personally I think it's just a young up and comer that's seen SCSA come backstage and talk to everybody, Michaels come backstage and talk to everybody, and Rocky come backstage and... not.


Starbuck said:


> I still don't understand why people get so bitter over somebody leaving the wrestling profession.


Because it's a _very _personable business, moreso than nearly any profession in the world. This is the typical industry where little kids watch their heroes week in and week out, there is a lot of emotional investment there. For Rock to go completely cold turkey on everyone, I can understand the disappointment. It would be different if he went say a Jericho route, ducking away because he 'has to do this one thing', whether it be starting a family, being in a band or whatever; but always coming back to do something in the end.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

"Oh boo-hoo Rock went on to be more successful then I'll ever be wah-wah I wish I had as much money as him boo fuckin' hoo"


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Jericho didn't always come back..he was a failure during that first return. Everyone has been demanding a Rock comeback for years and who's fault is that? The WWE for not WANTING him to be there for WM 21. Was it HHH? Was it Vince? They'll never confess to it, that's for damn sure.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Because it's a _very _personable business, moreso than nearly any profession in the world. This is the typical industry where little kids watch their heroes week in and week out, there is a lot of emotional investment there. For Rock to go completely cold turkey on everyone, I can understand the disappointment. It would be different if he went say a Jericho route, ducking away because he 'has to do this one thing', whether it be starting a family, being in a band or whatever; but always coming back to do something in the end.


But you make it seem like The Rock is somehow required to come back and be around. He's not. He's not a member of Scientology, he was a fucking wrestler. He can quit if he wants to. And he did. So what? 

Just because there are wrestlers and fans out there who have forgotten about the world that exists outside of the ring doesn't mean its not there. 

How about these wrestlers stop their pissing and moaning about how The Rock transcended the wrestling business, and focus more on becoming the _next_ Rock, or the _next_ Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else think this could be planting seeds for a Rock vs the locker room type of story?

I feel like WWE has alot more influence on these dirtsheets than people think.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Uncanny said:


> Good point.The current roster need to try harder to get themself over. The Miz and CM Punk did this.
> 
> and
> 
> Why is nobody going after the Undertaker who has been on less than the Rock?


Undertaker never left. He wasn't booked for any matches/storylines but he was still part of the roster and would comeback fulltime like in 2009 if needed.

Undertaker also has a legitimately broken down body and is much much older than the Rock.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

LarryCoon said:


> Undertaker never left. He wasn't booked for any matches/storylines but he was still part of the roster and would comeback fulltime like in 2009 if needed.
> 
> Undertaker also has a legitimately broken down body and is much much older than the Rock.


Yup, you're only allowed to leave or have have a limited schedule after your body breaks down or when you hit the magical age of 42. Only then, can us wrestling fans accept someone not working a full schedule. God forbid if you're a top guy and you leave before suffering something permanent. Why did you leave, you can still wrestle


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Yup, you're only allowed to leave or have have a limited schedule after your body breaks down or when you hit the magical age of 42. Only then, can us wrestling fans accept someone not working a full schedule.


There is no magical age. Undertaker is 7 years older than the Rock. Undertaker has been wrestling for much much longer than the Rock considering Rock had a part-time schedule by 2003. I just provided you with facts, not double standards of some sort.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah wrong thread!


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> But you make it seem like The Rock is somehow required to come back and be around. He's not. He's not a member of Scientology, he was a fucking wrestler. He can quit if he wants to. And he did. So what?
> 
> Just because there are wrestlers and fans out there who have forgotten about the world that exists outside of the ring doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> How about these wrestlers stop their pissing and moaning about how The Rock transcended the wrestling business, and focus more on becoming the _next_ Rock, or the _next_ Cena.


I agree with everything you said beside the next Cena. Come on compared to faces in other eras like Hogan, Stone Cold, and Rocky in their prime. 

These three guys got people in almost all ages watch wwe. But Cena only gets Kids and women to watch and dosen't bring good ratings either. 

Come on, i mean honestly i don't think there is somebody on the roster now who wants to be the next Cena. I think rather they want to be the next Hogan, Austin or Rock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Undertaker's career was built on Last Man Standing, HIAC and other gimmick matches. I don't blame the guy for needing time off.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Guys like Taker and Jericho come back and put over younger talent. Rock is only putting over the biggest star on the roster, not to mention Taker and Jericho probably shake hands and talk to the other guys in the locker room, unlike Rock the Wrestling God, who I guess is just too damn important to do that.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock doesn't have to job in the ring to put guys over.

Although it was off-air, and appeared on Raw, he put Zack Ryder over in his post-Survivor Series speech. I'm sure there were other guys he praised on TV.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

People are surprised at this??

Remember the whole Austin taking his ball episode?...Superstar after superstar running him down and bad mouthing him despite all he had done and achieved for himself and wrestling at that period...How many of them stepped up and filled the void that he left?....NONE!!!...The WWF/E is and was always full of bitter, petty fuckers...If they would concentrate on filling the rock's shoes they'd be better off instead of bitching and expecting everything to be handed to them


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hemen said:


> I agree with everything you said beside the next Cena. Come on compared to faces in other eras like Hogan, Stone Cold, and Rocky in their prime.
> 
> These three guys got people in almost all ages watch wwe. But Cena only gets Kids and women to watch and dosen't bring good ratings either.
> 
> Come on, i mean honestly i don't think there is somebody on the roster now who wants to be the next Cena. I think rather they want to be the next Hogan, Austin or Rock.


I'm not a Cena fan, but you can't argue that he is "the guy" right now in WWE. That's what I mean by being the next Cena. Being the next #1 guy.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Everyone who expected him to work full time with the WWE is an idiot. Thats what makes Cena look so stupid everytime he repeats the same line you mentioned. That is such a stupid argument.
> 
> Rock explains it the best. 1:55 onwards


I wasn't arguing about the Rock, I was explaining Undertaker's case.

And really, some people here ought to right Cena's jabs at the Rock since there is no pleasing you.

I've seen lots of complaints from Rock marks yet not a single suggestion on what jabs Cena could take.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> But you make it seem like The Rock is somehow required to come back and be around. He's not. He's not a member of Scientology, he was a fucking wrestler. He can quit if he wants to. And he did. *So what?*
> 
> Just because there are wrestlers and fans out there who have forgotten about the world that exists outside of the ring doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> How about these wrestlers stop their pissing and moaning about how The Rock transcended the wrestling business, and focus more on becoming the _next_ Rock, or the _next_ Cena.


People cared about him, that's what. If I was a Rock fan I'd have been distraught that he just checked out without so much as a goodbye. That's what this business is about, stars and fans, and you can't blame fans for being upset that one of their favourite stars left.

They're not complaining about the fact he transcended the wrestling business at all. They're complaining about the fact that he seems to think he's transcended the locker room as well.


Brye said:


> Anyone else think this could be planting seeds for a Rock vs the locker room type of story?
> 
> I feel like WWE has alot more influence on these dirtsheets than people think.


Ew. Hope not.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Because it's a _very _personable business, moreso than nearly any profession in the world. This is the typical industry where little kids watch their heroes week in and week out, there is a lot of emotional investment there. For Rock to go completely cold turkey on everyone, I can understand the disappointment. It would be different if he went say a Jericho route, ducking away because he 'has to do this one thing', whether it be starting a family, being in a band or whatever; but always coming back to do something in the end.


That doesn't fly with me. What Jericho did is no different to what Rock did. You can bet your ass that had Fozzy blew up like Rock's movie career did Jericho wouldn't have come back in 2008 because he'd still be off riding the Fozzy wave and trying to get his band as established as it can be. Not a fucking chance. Why? Because Jericho, like Rock, has more than 1 passion in his life. I don't see anybody slating him for being successful in 1 field and trying to make it in another. That's a bullshit excuse and doesn't fly at all. The only people mad at Rock leaving are butthurt marks or trolls tbh. I love Cena and he's one of my all time favorites but fucking hell it is possible to have more than 1 passion in your life. For Cena WWE is the be all and end all. For HHH WWE is the be all and end all. Neither of those guys would leave because they love it too much. For Jericho, WWE shares the top spot with music. For Rock, WWE shares the top spot with acting. Both of them left to pursue their other passions and they shouldn't be hated on for doing so. It's _so_ juvenile.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Maybe Jericho is just more likeable than Rock. He is to me, Rock just seems like he lives his gimmick 24/7 and never lets up. I just don't like the dude at all.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> I wasn't arguing about the Rock, I was explaining Undertaker's case.
> 
> And really, some people here ought to right Cena's jabs at the Rock since there is no pleasing you.
> 
> I've seen lots of complaints from Rock marks yet not a single suggestion on what jabs Cena could take.


Thats the problem, he has no material against The Rock, never had any. He used to bash him and say "I will never be like The Rock, he should show up at the WWE".. Rock came back, then his beef was "he brings it Via satellite" "I am here not The Rock" "I am not a movie star, he is".. Thats what he was offering Rock to come back and feud for in the first place?

He should just go all out and tell him he hates him, like CM Punk on the radio shows and interviews, it creates buzz. But no.. he has to be a likeable person, a kiss-ass when he is on his face and once he leaves Cena mans up with the same old "He's not here" speech even when majority of the crowd hates him anyways.

Cena's stupid character limits him. Alot of content can be made up against The Rock. Its his and WWE's job to think of that material instead of being lazy and having him cut the same repetitive promos.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That doesn't fly with me. What Jericho did is no different to what Rock did. You can bet your ass that had Fozzy blew up like Rock's movie career did Jericho wouldn't have come back in 2008 because he'd still be off riding the Fozzy wave and trying to get his band as established as it can be. Not a fucking chance. Why? Because Jericho, like Rock, has more than 1 passion in his life. I don't see anybody slating him for being successful in 1 field and trying to make it in another. That's a bullshit excuse and doesn't fly at all. The only people mad at Rock leaving are *butthurt marks* or trolls tbh. I love Cena and he's one of my all time favorites but fucking hell it is possible to have more than 1 passion in your life. For Cena WWE is the be all and end all. For HHH WWE is the be all and end all. Neither of those guys would leave because they love it too much. For Jericho, WWE shares the top spot with music. For Rock, WWE shares the top spot with acting. Both of them left to pursue their other passions and they shouldn't be hated on for doing so. It's _so_ juvenile.


You're probably right to be fair, if Jericho really made it he'd have gone to tour arenas worldwide instead of touring basement bars. 

You're right with the bolded but again I ask, what's wrong with this? People are allowed to be disappointed that a wrestler they really liked went away for seven years without so much as ducking his head in the door for a quick 'hi'. I don't understand why people are acting like this is a completely unwarranted reaction.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> People cared about him, that's what. If I was a Rock fan I'd have been distraught that he just checked out without so much as a goodbye. That's what this business is about, stars and fans, and you can't blame fans for being upset that one of their favourite stars left.



Again, I ask you, so what? I'm a St. Louis Cardinals fan, and my favorite player was Albert Pujols. He too left for the bigger bucks in Hollywood. And that's his right. I'm not about to sit here and bitch "Oh Albert, you had so many fans in St. Louis that you owe, how could you leave?" People cared for him too, but he left. It sucks, but oh fucking well life goes on. The Cardinals have moved on.

Again, The Rock wasn't some public servant. He was a wrestler. And he quit wrestling. Wrestling survived, and will continue to live on.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Punk....


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Thats the problem, he has no material against The Rock, never had any. He used to bash him and say "I will never be like The Rock, he should show up at the WWE".. Rock came back, then his beef was "he brings it Via satellite" "I am here not The Rock" "I am not a movie star, he is".. Thats what he was offering Rock to come back and feud for in the first place?
> 
> He should just go all out and tell him he hates him, like CM Punk on the radio shows and interviews, it creates buzz. But no.. he has to be a likeable person, a kiss-ass when he is on his face and once he leaves Cena mans up with the same old "He's not here" speech even when majority of the crowd hates him anyways.
> 
> Cena's stupid character limits him. Alot of content can be made up against The Rock. Its his and WWE's job to think of that material instead of being lazy and having him cut the same repetitive promos.


So you are complaining about Cena being too-nice of a character, being a likeable person and a kiss-ass, now that he says some questionable jabs at the Rock, he comes out with fire, you complain yet again?

You want Cena to say he hates the Rock. Why does he hate the Rock? If he doesn't give a reason, he's a hypocrite. You haven't given an approved reason why Cena hates the Rock.

Yeah so you are going to complain no matter what material Cena says about the Rock.

Of course he has to set up the base. I know he's said the content of this promo several times now, but this is the official Wrestlemania build and he hasn't really interacted with the Rock in a long time. If he says the same exact thing again next week, then we have a problem


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Punk....


So Punk is gonna come right out and bash him then go anonymous with it? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That doesn't fly with me. What Jericho did is no different to what Rock did. You can bet your ass that had Fozzy blew up like Rock's movie career did Jericho wouldn't have come back in 2008 because he'd still be off riding the Fozzy wave and trying to get his band as established as it can be. Not a fucking chance. Why? Because Jericho, like Rock, has more than 1 passion in his life. I don't see anybody slating him for being successful in 1 field and trying to make it in another. That's a bullshit excuse and doesn't fly at all. The only people mad at Rock leaving are butthurt marks or trolls tbh. I love Cena and he's one of my all time favorites but fucking hell it is possible to have more than 1 passion in your life. For Cena WWE is the be all and end all. For HHH WWE is the be all and end all. Neither of those guys would leave because they love it too much. For Jericho, WWE shares the top spot with music. For Rock, WWE shares the top spot with acting. Both of them left to pursue their other passions and they shouldn't be hated on for doing so. It's _so_ juvenile.


Couldn't have put it better myself. Most people complaining about Rock leaving claim not to be fans of his and yet they are angry he left, you'd think they'd be happy that someone they didn't like stayed away.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> You're probably right to be fair, if Jericho really made it he'd have gone to tour arenas worldwide instead of touring basement bars.
> 
> You're right with the bolded but again I ask, what's wrong with this? People are allowed to be disappointed that a wrestler they really liked went away for seven years without so much as ducking his head in the door for a quick 'hi'. I don't understand why people are acting like this is a completely unwarranted reaction.


Can people feel disappointed? Sure. I'm a huge Rock mark and I was disappointed when he left. But to call him a sellout and for him to receive all this unwarranted hate? It's juvenile and plain stupid, that's what wrong with it. So what if he didn't duck his head in and say hi. Neither did Jericho until he returned in 2008 because things weren't going that well for his band. Why would Rock come back to WWE at a time when he's still trying to establish his movie career or at a time when he's finally made some waves and is getting good roles? He waited for the right time which was last year because he felt comfortable with his movie career and that he was ready to come back. What I don't understand is how so many people can't accept that. It's stupid.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Maybe Jericho is just more likeable than Rock. He is to me, Rock just seems like he lives his gimmick 24/7 and never lets up. I just don't like the dude at all.








lol


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, but just not good enough. Big Show is Rocks friend and a WWE employee, so not gonna put any weight into that.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Sorry, but just not good enough. Big Show is Rocks friend and a WWE employee, so not gonna put any weight into that.


ok 

how about these guys ?


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess we'll believe what we want to believe. I rather believe the opinion of someone who actually knows him as opposed to a couple of sguys who don't.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tbh, the Miz came to my mind upon reading it. But by knowing the Miz being a huge rock fan, it couldn't be him. If it were punk/Orton, they needn't be kept anonymous.
Hence I think it could be one of those mid carders or jobbers that are bitter over the rock's success.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Come on, anonymous? It's triple H!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watch the same dirtsheet refute this report as if this even existed in the first place.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> ok
> 
> how about these guys ?


Please with the videos, you are trying way too hard to get people to agree with you.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Again, I ask you, so what? I'm a St. Louis Cardinals fan, and my favorite player was Albert Pujols. He too left for the bigger bucks in Hollywood. And that's his right. I'm not about to sit here and bitch "Oh Albert, you had so many fans in St. Louis that you owe, how could you leave?" People cared for him too, but he left. It sucks, but oh fucking well life goes on. The Cardinals have moved on.
> 
> Again, The Rock wasn't some public servant. He was a wrestler. And he quit wrestling. Wrestling survived, and will continue to live on.


It's not the same at all. Baseball is not something that is completely based on fan acceptance/adoration. 


Starbuck said:


> Can people feel disappointed? Sure. I'm a huge Rock mark and I was disappointed when he left. But to call him a sellout and for him to receive all this unwarranted hate? It's juvenile and plain stupid, that's what wrong with it. So what if he didn't duck his head in and say hi. Neither did Jericho until he returned in 2008 because things weren't going that well for his band. Why would Rock come back to WWE at a time when he's still trying to establish his movie career or at a time when he's finally made some waves and is getting good roles? He waited for the right time which was last year because he felt comfortable with his movie career and that he was ready to come back. What I don't understand is how so many people can't accept that. It's stupid.


Disappointment breeds bitterness. The fans were disappointed and angry that he left, and whether the calls of sellout were warranted or not I don't know or care. The other wrestlers were disappointed because he's not stepping up to be the locker room leader like pretty much all of the legends before him ended up becoming. It's not about the eras being different, just look at a pair like CM Punk and Stone Cold. SCSA left like four years before Punk even got to the WWE and they're damn near BFFs. Say what you want about Flair or Hogan, but even they have been known to help out the younger guys. Rock just isn't into doing that at all, and it makes him seem a bit up himself.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Disappointment breeds bitterness. The fans were disappointed and angry that he left, and whether the calls of sellout were warranted or not I don't know or care. The other wrestlers were disappointed because he's not stepping up to be the locker room leader like pretty much all of the legends before him ended up becoming. It's not about the eras being different, just look at a pair like CM Punk and Stone Cold. SCSA left like four years before Punk even got to the WWE and they're damn near BFFs. Say what you want about Flair or Hogan, but even they have been known to help out the younger guys. Rock just isn't into doing that at all, and it makes him seem a bit up himself.


They are unhappy that a guy who hasn't been around for 7 years isn't coming back and calling the shots in the locker room? Do you really think Rock should randomly go back there and start telling people what they should be doing better? That's arrogance on the highest level. You don't just go around pointing out people's flaws when you've been AWOL for 7 years. I'm sure if somebody wanted advice and approached him he'd have obliged


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Why the fuck are you taking dirt sheets seriously?!?!?!?!?!????

Some fat shit makes this garbage up in 5 minutes.

Fuckin' morons


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If Rock played "Locker Room Leader/Veteran" like he did in 2003, the same people would be calling him arrogant and we'd be getting reports of how arrogant and cocky he is to walk into "their" dressing room and tell them how to perform despite him being gone for 7 years. They'd call him a big-shot Hollywood actor know-it-all. That's just how that lockerroom is. Just look at what happened with Trish and the "MAH SPOT" mentality these geeks have.

The Rock is the basically the textbook definition of damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Disappointment breeds bitterness. The fans were disappointed and angry that he left, and whether the calls of sellout were warranted or not I don't know or care. The other wrestlers were disappointed because he's not stepping up to be the locker room leader like pretty much all of the legends before him ended up becoming. It's not about the eras being different, just look at a pair like CM Punk and Stone Cold. SCSA left like four years before Punk even got to the WWE and they're damn near BFFs. Say what you want about Flair or Hogan, but even they have been known to help out the younger guys. Rock just isn't into doing that at all, and it makes him seem a bit up himself.


I'm sorry but all I'm seeing here is BS tbh. Like I said before, it's alright to feel disappointed etc. That breeding into bitterness is just juvenile to me though. And why would the guys in the back be disappointed that he's not stepping up to be a locker room leader? That isn't his role. If he came back and started calling the shots after 7 years you had better believe he'd be getting shit all over for just that, for coming back after 7 years and thinking he's above everybody. Yet he comes back, doesn't do that and people still think he's acting like he above everybody. It's fucking nonsense. 

Lol at Punk and Austin. Punk is an Austin mark. You think for one second if he were saying all the stuff about Rock about Austin instead that Austin would be friendly with him? Why would Rock want to socialize with a guy who took unwarranted pot shots at him any chance he could? Punk recently called out Chris Brown for beating on Rihanna yet he worships the ground Stone Cold walks on. Punk has slated Rock for coming back and getting a Mania main event against Cena yet in the next breath he proclaims that he should get a Mania main event against Austin. Using Punk and Austin as an example of whatever you're trying to prove here is just a bad call. You and all these other people expecting Rock to come back and start jobbing all around him just don't get what's going on. Rock has come back and is giving John Cena the biggest match of his career. He has other commitments. If he did come back and work a full schedule then absolutely, he should be helping and working with the younger guys because that would be his job. Rock is signed for a one time deal against John Cena. It isn't his fault that WWE has sucked balls at creating stars in his absence. It isn't up to him to lay down for everybody and make them stars either. This whole grudge against the Rock is a complete joke and so hypocritical. It's stupid and as much as I love Cena and as much as I loved his promo last night, if they let Rock retaliate in kind he's going to murder him because Cena doesn't have a leg to stand on. Neither do you imo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah right. If Rock came back and started telling guys how to work this and that better you'd get reports of him being some arrogant ass who had the nerve to come in their rooms and tell them how to do their jobs. If they want advice from The Rock so much, why not ask? When has The Rock ever been such an asshole that you couldn't even ask him a question. That's the problem. This locker room acts like The Rock owes them something. What exactly does he owe them? Also, did they ever think that maybe after hearing all the bullshit about him being a sell out that he'd really want to mess with them. If someone called you a sell out for years, would you be buddy buddy with them? You are all dumb to believe the word of guys who don't even know him and only worked in the same vicinity with him for maybe a few hours at a time about his personality over guys that worked with him for years and traveled with him for 300 days at a time. You want to believe the opinion that he's arrogant by clearly jealous guys over VARIOUS reports from other people of him being a genuine nice man. Come on now. It's fuck Rock for not being here and fuck Rock for being here. The man can't win.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If people hated Rock for simply not being there, then Taker and Jericho would get the same heat and they never do.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> Disappointment breeds bitterness. The fans were disappointed and angry that he left, and whether the calls of sellout were warranted or not I don't know or care. The other wrestlers were disappointed because he's not stepping up to be the locker room leader like pretty much all of the legends before him ended up becoming. It's not about the eras being different, just look at a pair like CM Punk and Stone Cold. SCSA left like four years before Punk even got to the WWE and they're damn near BFFs. Say what you want about Flair or Hogan, but even they have been known to help out the younger guys. Rock just isn't into doing that at all, and it makes him seem a bit up himself.


Rock's last 7 matches in WWE prior the return :-

- vs Brock lesnar (lost) Summerslam 02
- vs Hulk Hogan (won) No Way Out 03
- vs Hurricane (lost) RAW 03
- vs Steve Austin (won) Wrestlemania 19
- vs Jeff Hardy (won) RAW 03
- vs Bill Goldberg (lost) Backlash 03 
- vs Evolution (lost) Wrestlemania 20 

won against two guys (two of the greatest if not greatest of all times , one of them was retiring the day after) and Jeff Hardy 


and lost four , one guy who was build as the next big thing and the companies top face in the future (clean loss) , a jobber , another guy who was suppose to be the company's big draw (his debut match was against The Rock) , and put over the stable that consist of two guys in their first WM ever 

does this actually sound like a guy who is selfish and isn't a company man ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

After much thought, there's absolutely no reason for wrestlers to be 'upset' at the Rock. Absolutely none.

If wrestlers seriously are upset that Rock said he was here to stay last year, then disappeared again, that's very selfish and childish on their behalf. If Rock was to show up on the more consistent basis, his attraction would slowly diminish. They needed to space out his appearances as much as possible so that when he does appear, the interest & money is there. And when the money is there, everyone makes a little extra money. Which is something the wrestlers should be grateful for considering wrestling became hot again on the Road to Wrestlemania last year strictly because of the Rock. So everyone made a little extra money. Nobody is drawing right now so the wrestlers should be thankful that Rock, Triple H and Taker have stepped in to basically save last year's Mania, and this year's Mania.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> If people hated Rock for simply not being there, then Taker and Jericho would get the same heat and they never do.


Taker doesn't get hate because he hasn't gone out and done other things outside of wrestling. Jericho doesn't get hate because his outside ventures aren't as successful as The Rock's which means that he isn't gone for a long time like The Rock. Switch places with Rock and Jericho. Hell, if Rock were a failure and came back after three years, no one would bitch. Instead, you'd all laugh at him for even thinking that he could really have a decent acting career. It's a freaking cult. You aren't allowed to leave unless we deem you unfit or worthless(like Hogan and Flair) or unless you can't medically do it.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Deffinatly sounds like Punk. Seems sort of similar to how he talked about Austin and Jericho.
The thing is I actually agree Rock is back for himself. However the guy paid his dues, to question if he cares or whatever is irelivent. If Punk was a house hold name and was making Hollywood films would he stay? Would he do the things he accuses others of? Probably.

The way I see it without the rock being involved in the past year wwe would of been in bigger trouble then they are now. Other then that one promo by Punk 2011 was a pretty forgetful year. Look at the last ppv. Very weak and that's the last one before mania, hardly any exciting things going on right now. Without rock, hhh and taker fewer people would buy mania and that's a fact.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Taker doesn't get hate because he hasn't gone out and done other things outside of wrestling. Jericho doesn't get hate because his outside ventures aren't as successful as The Rock's which means that he isn't gone for a long time like The Rock. Switch places with Rock and Jericho. Hell, if Rock were a failure and came back after three years, no one would bitch. Instead, you'd all laugh at him for even thinking that he could really have a decent acting career. It's a freaking cult. You aren't allowed to leave unless we deem you unfit or worthless(like Hogan and Flair) or unless you can't medically do it.


So where's the cutoff? Jericho has two best selling books, has made many tv appearances and has a successful summer tour every year with his band. How successful do you gotta be before they hate you?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm sorry but all I'm seeing here is BS tbh. Like I said before, it's alright to feel disappointed etc. *That breeding into bitterness is just juvenile to me though.* And why would the guys in the back be disappointed that he's not stepping up to be a locker room leader? That isn't his role. *If he came back and started calling the shots after 7 years* you had better believe he'd be getting shit all over for just that, for coming back after 7 years and thinking he's above everybody. Yet he comes back, doesn't do that and people still think he's acting like he above everybody. It's fucking nonsense.
> 
> Lol at Punk and Austin. Punk is an Austin mark. You think for one second if he were saying all the stuff about Rock about Austin instead that Austin would be friendly with him? Why would Rock want to socialize with a guy who took unwarranted pot shots at him any chance he could? Punk recently called out Chris Brown for beating on Rihanna yet he worships the ground Stone Cold walks on. Punk has slated Rock for coming back and getting a Mania main event against Cena yet in the next breath he proclaims that he should get a Mania main event against Austin. Using Punk and Austin as an example of whatever you're trying to prove here is just a bad call. You and all these other people expecting Rock to come back and start jobbing all around him just don't get what's going on. Rock has come back and is giving John Cena the biggest match of his career. He has other commitments. If he did come back and work a full schedule then absolutely, he should be helping and working with the younger guys because that would be his job. Rock is signed for a one time deal against John Cena. It isn't his fault that WWE has sucked balls at creating stars in his absence. It isn't up to him to lay down for everybody and make them stars either. This whole grudge against the Rock is a complete joke and so hypocritical. It's stupid and as much as I love Cena and as much as I loved his promo last night, if they let Rock retaliate in kind he's going to murder him because Cena doesn't have a leg to stand on. Neither do you imo.


Me too but, people. Being a locker room leader isn't about calling the shots particularly, it's about being the guy that you can go to for guidance or advice. Like I said, SCSA is by no means a full time member of the roster but he and Punk have struck up a nice mentor/protege relationship. That's not because SCSA barged in and started barking orders, it's because he made himself open and the younger guy (Punk) took the opportunity.

If Rock was friendly with him, Punk wouldn't have the need to bash him. He bashes him because he's not friendly with anyone. I don't particularly understand where you're going with this?
Okay a hypothetical then. Miz is a Rock mark. I wonder if we'd ever hear something from him like "oh it's been a wonder having Rock backstage, he's given me some great pointers on my mic work and I so appreciate having him around." Will this ever be the case? 
I never said I wanted Rock to come back and start jobbing also, he doesn't have to do that but I'm saying it'd be nice if he helped out backstage, because I've never heard of anyone leaving, coming back and not giving any of the younger guys the time of day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> So where's the cutoff? Jericho has two best selling books, has made many tv appearances and has a successful summer tour every year with his band. How successful do you gotta be before they hate you?


You gotta be mainstream America successful. And no, DWTS and hosting VH1 shows isn't that. I'm talking Entertainment Tonight,People Magazine; that kind of exposure. You have to be successful to the point where your wrestling career is thought of as "oh yeah, he used to be a wrestler, go figure." And no offense to Jericho, but having two best selling books and having a successful summer tour doesn't mean much because many people only identify him as a wrestler. Fozzy isn't that popular and in this day and age, unless you're selling books that eventually become blockbuster movies, it doesn't mean much to your fame. Wrestlers before him have had best selling books.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> You gotta be mainstream America successful. And no, DWTS and hosting VH1 shows isn't that. I'm talking Entertainment Tonight,People Magazine; that kind of exposure. You have to be successful to the point where your wrestling career is thought of as "oh yeah, he used to be a wrestler, go figure." And no offense to Jericho, but having two best selling books and having a successful summer tour doesn't mean much because many people only identify him as a wrestler. Fozzy isn't that popular and in this day and age, unless you're selling books that eventually become blockbuster movies, it doesn't mean much to your fame. Wrestlers before him have had best selling books.


I'm not sure I buy that. So you gotta be Hollywood big? Most people still think of Rock as a wrestler, he was never a top guy in Hollywood like he was in WWE. I think it has more to do with the fact that guys like Jericho have given more back. Jericho is constantly busy but put everything on hold to be here for a few months. Rock just shows up on a rare occasion and has never put anything on hold, he just does it when its most convient to him. I believe thats why people hate on Rock more.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Me too but, people. Being a locker room leader isn't about calling the shots particularly, it's about being the guy that you can go to for guidance or advice. Like I said, SCSA is by no means a full time member of the roster but he and Punk have struck up a nice mentor/protege relationship. That's not because SCSA barged in and started barking orders, it's because he made himself open and the younger guy (Punk) took the opportunity.
> 
> If Rock was friendly with him, Punk wouldn't have the need to bash him. He bashes him because he's not friendly with anyone. I don't particularly understand where you're going with this?
> Okay a hypothetical then. Miz is a Rock mark. I wonder if we'd ever hear something from him like "oh it's been a wonder having Rock backstage, he's given me some great pointers on my mic work and I so appreciate having him around." Will this ever be the case?
> I never said I wanted Rock to come back and start jobbing also, he doesn't have to do that but I'm saying it'd be nice if he helped out backstage, because I've never heard of anyone leaving, coming back and not giving any of the younger guys the time of day.


So just because CM Punk got butthurt that Rock supposedly didn't say hello to him backstage, that all of a sudden translates to Rock not helping any of the younger guys? Punk was trashing Rock before that. Why would Rock then go and be friendly to somebody talking shit about him? The fact is, we don't know what Rock is like backstage. Almost simultaneously to Punk bitching about Rock ignoring him, JR said that he shared a hug and handshake with him in the back. How do you know Rock's not friendly with anyone? You don't and basing your whole assumption on him based on something CM Punk has said is laughable considering the guy's stance on the issue. And Miz has said many times that working with Rock was a highlight of his career. Besides, I'd hardly call Punk and Austin exchanging twitter messages a mentor/protege relationship and like I said before, Punk's completely willing to overlook things with Austin that he takes issue with when it comes to other people. It's a horrible example and makes no sense. 

Your whole viewpoint is based on assumption and speculation. Practically everything said about Rock's backstage behavior and attitude before this recent return was positive. He got praised throughout his career for being a genuinely nice guy. Then all of a sudden the current WWE guys don't take to him and now some fans are proclaiming that he's acting like a stuck up jackass? I don't buy it and I don't know why anybody else would either. None of what you're saying can be proven. If CM Punk wanted Rock to be friendly with him maybe he should of thought of that before he started running his mouth. For all I know, maybe Rock has been a total dickhead but I highly doubt that. All this stuff about him not helping younger guys etc etc screams 100% butthurt and painfully so at that.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Quit making it all about Punk. He is only one of several Superstars who have said something about Rock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk is being used as an example. Of course I'm going to talk about him.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is all true. Man Rock coming back is for him to make money. He is taking away from the younger guys and that sucks. I swear he better not appear next year at WrestleMania I will be pissed.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well, Punk is the best thing going in wrestling, so no shock there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm not sure I buy that. So you gotta be Hollywood big? Most people still think of Rock as a wrestler, he was never a top guy in Hollywood like he was in WWE. I think it has more to do with the fact that guys like Jericho have given more back. Jericho is constantly busy but put everything on hold to be here for a few months. Rock just shows up on a rare occasion and has never put anything on hold, he just does it when its most convient to him. I believe thats why people hate on Rock more.


I can understand that but it's really stupid to hate him for it. Jericho is the leader of a rock band. He's not in the same position that The Rock is in. He doesn't have a shitload of contracts to live up to. Hating him because he doesn't drop everything at the drop of a hat to return to wrestling is a really stupid reason. The fact that he even bothered to show up and host WM 27 and wrestle a very unnecessary tag match AND wrestle Cena at WM 28 AND appear at WM 29 next year and maybe do something this summer should really answer any questions about The Rock's love for the business. If he didn't give a shit. He'd host WM 27 and that would be that. Hate the character. I can understand that. Hell, he's my favorite wrestler and he's done shit that was just plain horrendous(B-day episode still makes me cringe). But to hate a man that you don't know for such trivial reasons is not even bad. It's really sad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RatedRKO31 said:


> This is all true. Man Rock coming back is for him to make money. *He is taking away from the younger guys and that sucks.* I swear he better not appear next year at WrestleMania I will be pissed.


Like who?

Like I said in my previous post, the wrestlers should be thankful that Rock, Triple H and Taker have stepped in to save last year's Mania and this year's Mania because nobody is drawing right now.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

WTF is up with this crying about that birthday episode? LOL. After all of that junk with Hornswoggle and DX, that was the episode that pushed everyone over the edge? Doesn't even make sense.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm not sure I buy that. So you gotta be Hollywood big? Most people still think of Rock as a wrestler, he was never a top guy in Hollywood like he was in WWE. I think it has more to do with the fact that guys like Jericho have given more back. Jericho is constantly busy but put everything on hold to be here for a few months. Rock just shows up on a rare occasion and has never put anything on hold, he just does it when its most convient to him. I believe thats why people hate on Rock more.


I think this has been debated enough: The Rock's contract with WWE ran out with out his knowledge in early 2005. He was very pissed off about that and didn't really want to do anything with WWE for some time. The relationship really did not improve until he inducted his father and grandfather into the Hall of Fame in 2008. So he took that situation and used it to focus on proving he could get bigger roles as an actor without the backing of Vince McMahon or WWE.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Like who?


Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett (even though hes injured now)Del Rio. I'm sure all will be featured at WrestleMania somehow, but its sick that WWE doesn't put faith in any of these guys to have a Mania match with Cena.

Edit: Yes I know Miz/Cena was last years WM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RatedRKO31 said:


> Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett (even though hes injured now)Del Rio. I'm sure all will be featured at WrestleMania somehow, but its sick that WWE doesn't put faith in any of these guys to have a Mania match with Cena.





Headliner said:


> nobody is drawing right now


Right.

Take Triple H/Taker away from last year's card and you're left with an awful Mania. Take Rock away from Cena/Miz and last year's Main-Event is screwed. It's the same this year with those three.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RatedRKO31 said:


> Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett (even though hes injured now)Del Rio. I'm sure all will be featured at WrestleMania somehow, but its sick that WWE doesn't put faith in any of these guys to have a Mania match with Cena.


lol. say you're vince mcmahon. Rock calls you up and offers to give you a wrestlemania main event that will draw astronomical amounts of money. then dolph ziggler comes to you and pitches an idea for them to have a program with cena and have a wrestlemania main event with cena. Which offer would you take?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

RatedRKO31 said:


> Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett (even though hes injured now)Del Rio. I'm sure all will be featured at WrestleMania somehow, but its sick that WWE doesn't put faith in any of these guys to have a Mania match with Cena.
> 
> Edit: Yes I know Miz/Cena was last years WM.


And this is The Rock's fault how? Those guys don't draw. And when it comes to WM, Vince wants it to draw like motherfucking Picasso. If you understood business, you'd know that Rock vs Cena is the better option. It creates more interest in the company and those same guys that you mentioned get a fatter paycheck.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah , Rock never gave anything to wrestling back , well aside from the teeny weeny fact that he showered them with shitloads of money that eventually went to other wrestler's pockets and put over a lot of talent in the past

but that doesn't change the fact that he is a prick , i mean my god , wrestling the company's top star at WM ? aside from b_eing the biggest draw at one point and one of the greatest , charismatic wrestlers of all time and a successful hollywood movie star thus giving wwe some attention from the mainstream appeal , and the fact that he wrestled Hulk Hogan at WM 18 which means the reasonable thing is to have him wrestle Cena 10 years later , and the fact that this match will make WWE financially safe for years to come_ , what has he done to deserve a match like that ? 


no , it should be John Cena vs Tyler Rekks at WM 28 .. better yet , let's pick one of those indy guys you people love , you know the guys who wrestle at their father's backyard or their high school gym and you guys mark for them ? yeah let's put one of them against Cena at WM 28 , cause that will make more logic


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Why isn't the anonymous wrestler upset with the ridiculous celebrity gm's that used the WWE to promote their movies. Or how bout the fact their inducting a boxer who was only at 1 wrestlemania into the hall of fame over guys like owen hart and randy savage. Those are things you rant about not Rock because they guy has been there and done that unlike those people who are only their for the sole purpose of gain.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RatedRKO31 said:


> Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett (even though hes injured now)Del Rio. I'm sure all will be featured at WrestleMania somehow, but its sick that WWE doesn't put faith in any of these guys to have a Mania match with Cena.
> 
> Edit: Yes I know Miz/Cena was last years WM.


You mean the guys that have all had championship reigns and title shots?

The Rock is in a Catch 22.

He shows up too much? He's hogging the spotlight

He doesnt show up at all? He doesnt care.

None of these idiot haters will ever be happy. The way I see it they're just bitter and STILL cant get over it even though it's been 8 years.

Kudos to Cena for manipulating the masses into taking his side, but Cena's argument holds no weight and it never did. That whole shtick of "I'm here you're not" is the only real ammo he has because if the Rock regularly showed up he'd have nothing to say.

Cena's starting to remind me of how Miz was during their feud. Always calling him out knowing he wouldnt show up and counting it as a win for him.

Also I remember when everyone freaked out because the Rock had an episode dedicated to him, ONE FUCKING SHOW. God if you flipped out over that I cant imagine how you'd be if he was there every week wrestling.

Side Note: He said he was coming back for next year's Mania so obviously he has more plans to stick around. Now that's someone who doesnt give a shit about this business.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> yeah , Rock never gave anything to wrestling back , well aside from the teeny weeny fact that he showered them with shitloads of money that eventually went to other wrestler's pockets and put over a lot of talent in the past
> 
> but that doesn't change the fact that he is a prick , i mean my god , wrestling the company's top star at WM ? aside from b_eing the biggest draw at one point and one of the greatest , charismatic wrestlers of all time and a successful hollywood movie star thus giving wwe some attention from the mainstream appeal , and the fact that he wrestled Hulk Hogan at WM 18 which means the reasonable thing is to have him wrestle Cena 10 years later , and the fact that this match will make WWE financially safe for years to come_ , what has he done to deserve a match like that ?
> 
> ...


That's laughable. Some of those guys have legitimate talent and I hardly think that where they wrestle means anything. If Rock was wrestling in a gym, would you still like him?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I think this has been debated enough: The Rock's contract with WWE ran out with out his knowledge in early 2005. He was very pissed off about that and didn't really want to do anything with WWE for some time. The relationship really did not improve until he inducted his father and grandfather into the Hall of Fame in 2008. So he took that situation and used it to focus on proving he could get bigger roles as an actor without the backing of Vince McMahon or WWE.


Rock was a grown man, he should have known when his contract was up and did something about it. It speaks of his ego that he was waiting for them to make a move as if he is the only Superstar they care about.



Rocky Mark said:


> yeah , Rock never gave anything to wrestling back , well aside from the teeny weeny fact that he showered them with shitloads of money that eventually went to other wrestler's pockets and put over a lot of talent in the past
> 
> but that doesn't change the fact that he is a prick , i mean my god , wrestling the company's top star at WM ? aside from b_eing the biggest draw at one point and one of the greatest , charismatic wrestlers of all time and a successful hollywood movie star thus giving wwe some attention from the mainstream appeal , and the fact that he wrestled Hulk Hogan at WM 18 which means the reasonable thing is to have him wrestle Cena 10 years later , and the fact that this match will make WWE financially safe for years to come_ , what has he done to deserve a match like that ?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you finally came around.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

stop it killswitch, your poor imitiation of a windup is painful to read


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

*Meltzer says Cena's "I fight for every person backstage" Line was legit shoot*

Just listened to his radio show. He says a lot of younger talent resent the rock backstage because they think he has taken away their WM Spot. In John cena's promo on raw he said "I fight for every person behind that curtain who dream to be a WWE superstar and STAY a WWE Superstar" line was a shoot (suppose to represent these group of anti-Rock young talents) and was not scripted. 

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> stop it killswitch, your poor imitiation of a windup is painful to read


I have no idea what you mean by windup.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer says Cena's "I fight for every person backstage" Line was legit shoot*

Brings more intrigue to the feud. Absolutely fine with me. More entertaining television.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I have no idea what you mean by windup.


obviously judging by your posts...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

CMB23 said:


> Taker doesn't get hate because he hasn't gone out and done other things outside of wrestling. Jericho doesn't get hate because his outside ventures aren't as successful as The Rock's which means that he isn't gone for a long time like The Rock. Switch places with Rock and Jericho. Hell, if Rock were a failure and came back after three years, no one would bitch. Instead, you'd all laugh at him for even thinking that he could really have a decent acting career. It's a freaking cult. You aren't allowed to leave unless we deem you unfit or worthless(like Hogan and Flair) or unless you can't medically do it.


It's not about level of success. Rock didn't retire because he was old or too hurt to keep doing it, he retired to go make movies and he never came back. Aside from a few via-satellite promos over the years, he never even returned to the WWE, not even for a guest spot. Jericho leaves but he always comes back because wrestling is his passion. Rock left wrestling behind and the fans still loved him when he came back, and that's fine, he is totally entitled to leave wrestling behind, but when he says that he's "never going to leave again" and that the WWE is his "home" and talks about how passionate he is for wrestling, it insults the intelligence of the fans and the wrestlers.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

If there's any truth to certain wrestlers being unhappy with The Rock 'taking their spot at WrestleMania' then they are being completely irrational. The Rock being on the show is great for everyone in the company - more revenue is made and more people are watching. I can't imagine anyone being bitter about The Rock's involvement apart from Punk, who seems to be bitter at everyone and everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People take the "never leave" line that Rock said last year out of context. Saying he's never going to leave means he'll be involved with WWE in one way or another, but you can't expect him to be on TV on the week or week or even month to month basis. Triple H and Taker are special attraction wrestlers, Rock is the same way but on a much higher scale.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer says Cena's "I fight for every person backstage" Line was legit shoot*



rattoty said:


> Just listened to his radio show. He says a lot of younger talent resent the rock backstage because they think he has taken away their WM Spot. In John cena's promo on raw he said "I fight for every person behind that curtain who dream to be a WWE superstar and STAY a WWE Superstar" line was a shoot (suppose to represent these group of anti-Rock young talents) and was not scripted.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


in the old days theyd fight for the spot, not hide behind cena.
theres all the other ppvs they can stamp their talents on yet where are they? kofi? his highlight of the year is a fucking handstand.
miz? hes been sloppy and almost killed r truth
r truth? failed a drugs test which killed creative direction for the SS tag match
evan bourne? enough said
jack swagger? otunga? is rock really taking their spot?

rock returning would always be at a WM main event, if it was kept a secret then what changes?
yo vince, i think cody rhodes has had a good few months, lets bump rock until wm29.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Anonymous WWE Star Rants on The Rock or WWE Star The Miz Rants on The Rock


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's convenient this report came out after Cena did that promo. Wouldn't surprise me if it was completely fabricated to generate traffic to their website off the interest of what he said. The old "anonymous source" chestnut is a great way for these dirtsheets to print whatever they want without fear of reprisal


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

With this "fighting for Young talent" thing.. wouldnt it be cool if the FCW guys that were in Cena's video package shown at EC interfere and screw the Rock at WM 28? Starting a new heel stable with FCW's most promising talent like Dean Ambrose, Tyler Black, KOW, that black guy etc. in it with Cena leading it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

i dont get the hate. The rock wrestled for the wwe for seven years he quit it to do something else he loves. Does having several interests now make him a sell out or whatever? Dont think so. Why isnt anybody hating on y2j when he,s doing the exact same thing.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> It's not the same at all. Baseball is not something that is completely based on fan acceptance/adoration.



From a fan perspective, the similarities are clear. If a wrestler quits and does something else, it can be upsetting for his fans. If a baseball player leaves his team, it can be upsetting for the team's fans. But in both cases, the wrestler and player have a right to do it, and in both cases the sport lives on.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Camoron said:


> when he says that he's "never going to leave again" and that the WWE is his "home" and talks about how passionate he is for wrestling, it insults the intelligence of the fans and the wrestlers.


Those guys aren't that bright anyways. Their going to be mad about a guy who transcends wrestling but, openly give up spots to floyd mayweather and snookie who definently weren't wrestling before the WWE. Vince used to say that no one is bigger than the business but, Hogan and Rock proved him wrong. I wonder how the "wrestlers" would feel if Rock stayed and played politics the way that HHH and Hogan did would they still be bitchin or would they respect him because he stayed a wrestler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Camoron said:


> It's not about level of success. Rock didn't retire because he was old or too hurt to keep doing it, he retired to go make movies and he never came back. Aside from a few via-satellite promos over the years, he never even returned to the WWE, not even for a guest spot. Jericho leaves but he always comes back because wrestling is his passion. Rock left wrestling behind and the fans still loved him when he came back, and that's fine, he is totally entitled to leave wrestling behind, but when he says that he's "never going to leave again" and that the WWE is his "home" and talks about how passionate he is for wrestling, it insults the intelligence of the fans and the wrestlers.


No offense but you insulted your own intelligence if you fell for that "never going away line". You then further insulted it if you still fall for it despite Rock clearly explaining months ago what he meant by it. Last time I checked, you don't have to be at a wrestling event all the time if you are a former star just to prove that you are passionate about it. Everyone should know the reason why he left and stayed gone so long. It wasn't because he woke up one morning and said fuck WWE. It's because he wanted to make Vince look like an idiot for not even negotiating a new contract with him. Fans should be happy that he came back period and is giving us a dream match that everyone has wanted to see since 2005.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

of course the Rock wants to be the most succesfull actor of all times, so he comes back occasionally to promote himself and his lame ass movies.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Would this Anonymous WWE star be complaining if he was the one in the program with Rock? Even as a fan of Punk and Orton I have to ask the same thing. Would they be complaining if they were in this program with Rock instead of Cena?


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

which one of these young "talents" was so much of a draw that it would be better for them to be in the wrestlemania mainevent over Rock?

anyone else and it would be just another episode of Monday Night Raw.


and honestly, fuck those guys. Rock didn't come back for any of them. He came back for his fans and because he loves wrestling. Make no mistake about it, the Rock makes MILLIONS making movies. Why in the hell would he need to come back to wrestling to promote movies when he was gone for 7 years? 

Here's the real truth. Those guys are second rate stars. ALL of them, Cena is the only one that comes Close to being a superstar and even he isn't on the rock's level. The real is, had ANY of those guys stepped their game up and TOOK the spot instead of waiting and hoping to be GIVEN the spot then Rock wouldn't be in the main event. All these guys wanna be "friends" and tweet and play video games with each other, no one wants to actually become a great star. but hey, they work hard.  guess what, I go to work everyday also, so they shit impresses me not. These guys are just happy to be there, fuck actually taking the business to a higher place, we get to be on TV every week YAY!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Would this Anonymous WWE star be complaining if he was the one in the program with Rock? Even as a fan of Punk and Orton i have to ask the same thing. Would they be complaining if they were in this program with Rock instead of Cena?


Of course not. What wrestler would be mad if they were main eventing WM 28 with The Rock.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Of course not. What wrestler would be mad if they were main eventing WM 28 with The Rock.


Exactly. If they were in Cena's position they wouldn't give a shit about Rock supposedly taking up someone else's spot.


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

hockytalky said:


> Those guys aren't that bright anyways. Their going to be mad about a guy who transcends wrestling but, openly give up spots to floyd mayweather and snookie who definently weren't wrestling before the WWE. * Vince used to say that no one is bigger than the business but, Hogan and Rock proved him wrong.* I wonder how the "wrestlers" would feel if Rock stayed and played politics the way that HHH and Hogan did would they still be bitchin or would they respect him because he stayed a wrestler.


FUCKING FAIL POST OF THE WEEK. 

When Vince says "No one is bigger than the business" he meant business is utmost importance, always business comes first not one wrestler/superstar no matter how popular he is. 

What an idiot!


On topic, The Rock, successful in movies or not, chose to leave the profession and fans that made him that popular and then later called WWE a "Stepping stone". At the end the day he was/is an hypocrite for doing that, no matter how you rocky marks try to spin this shit. Cena was right in calling him out. 

AS for the wrestlers bitching backstage, thats just idiots being idiots. Top draw gets to be the main event, thats how pro-wrestling works. Those idiots should know that by now. Movies or not, Rock is the top draw now move the fuck on.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> People take the "never leave" line that Rock said last year out of context. Saying he's never going to leave means he'll be involved with WWE in one way or another, but you can't expect him to be on TV on the week or week or even month to month basis. Triple H and Taker are special attraction wrestlers, Rock is the same way but on a much higher scale.


Cena is clearly using that line of "never leaving" as the kayfabe angle for their feud. But there must be legitimate feelings of distain for the Rock from some people in the WWE though.

It's always been clear that Vince and Rock worked out a deal that would help Rock reconnect with the original audience he may of drifted from with his previous movie choices while also boosting buys and ratings for the WWE. It's a great business relationship between the two and it's no secret that Rock's choice in movies over the last 12-18 months is closer to what his original audience would be interested in viewing. Why does everyone think they feature JOURNEY 2 and all his cast-mates so prominently in these video packages of his?

The issue that I'm guessing the roster or these anonymous superstars that Cena represents has with him is Dwayne essentially using the WWE for his own benefit. Not only would this agreement with Vince be putting a lot of money in his pocket, but his movies do that too. With that being said, it's _*great*_ for the WWE and anyone who thinks it isn't worth it is stupid. Even Punk has said it's great for business and that's what is most important. But being good for business doesn't mean that those superstars aren't entitled to feel put out about it. They absolutely are. 

Anyone who says they aren't obviously don't understand the human condition.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

rattoty said:


> FUCKING FAIL POST OF THE WEEK.
> 
> When Vince says "No one is bigger than the business" he meant business is utmost importance, always business comes first not one wrestler/superstar no matter how popular he is.
> 
> ...



when did he ever say he used the WWE as a stepping stone? and the otter idiocy that Rock couldn't leave wrestling to do movies. Like Roddy Piper and Hulk Hogan before him didn't try to do the same thing and just didn't succeed to the level where it could become their career. Can you image Anthony Edwards being mad at George Clooney for leaving ER to become a movie star? 
Can you image Noah Wyle doing an interview talking about, I wish George would come back and do some episodes with us:frustrate HE SOLD OUT


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

i wish they would have played rocks shoot from the summer on raw at some point....

man throughout history the biggest names always headline a few matches...wrestlemania would fucking SUCK with even rhodes ziggler main event cause theyre not ready or worthy yet..


whoever this anonymous is backstage...he and the rest should fucking realize that we love the rock havent seen him forever and his fans want to see him...nobody gives a fuck what you want...and why single out the rock for not elevating anyone? its the fucking wrestling biz...plus hes elevated the WWE!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm amazed at how many people have so easily eaten up everything the Rock has said though. So many people buy into Dwayne's words.

Another thing that seems silly is the hypocrisy of Rock fans for putting a ton of shit on Cena for "saying the same things" over and over again when Rock has really come up with some average responses for those average issues and continues to recycle those reasons just like Cena recycles his. You can't rag on Cena for repetitiveness when Rock does the exact same thing. Double standards though I suppose.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have so easily eaten up everything the Rock has said though. So many people buy into Dwayne's words.
> 
> Another thing that seems silly is the hypocrisy of Rock fans for putting a ton of shit on Cena for "saying the same things" over and over again when Rock has really come up with some average responses for those average issues and continues to recycle those reasons just like Cena recycles his. You can't rag on Cena for repetitiveness when Rock does the exact same thing. Double standards though I suppose.


Did you expect anything else from a forum filled with Rock marks?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Evolution said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have so easily eaten up everything the Rock has said though. So many people buy into Dwayne's words.
> 
> Another thing that seems silly is the hypocrisy of Rock fans for putting a ton of shit on Cena for "saying the same things" over and over again when Rock has really come up with some average responses for those average issues and continues to recycle those reasons just like Cena recycles his. You can't rag on Cena for repetitiveness when Rock does the exact same thing. Double standards though I suppose.


Im trying to think of one thing that cena has said or done in his career and im actually drawing a blank. For Rock, I can intantly think of 100s of moments and they all took place over a decade ago....Rock spit out the same lines week in week out but creatively tweeked his character, style, expressions, comedy...its hard to move away from them when you have about 30 catchphrases.... but he seemed to always keep it fresh and entertaining...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If it's real, then whoever is that bitter fuck needs to get over himself. The Rock is here to give people another legendary moment to remember for the years to come, it's not his job to "make stars". He's been there, done that. WWE "creative" should have thought about making stars when there were enough legends left in 2006. They just made Batista and Cena in Wrestlemania 21 but never bothered after that and just pushed these two. Now the remaining legends are pretty much gone and even Batista has left so they should take the blame for all of it, not The Rock or any other legend.

And what a pussy, remaining anonymous. If I was bitter, I would rather let my opinion be known. But wouldn't be surprised if it's just dirt-sheets making shit up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything allegedly said here and what Cena, Orton etc. have said I agree with. I'm not saying Rock's in the wrong. He's entitled to do whatever he wishes and it's stupid to question his passion if you don't really know him. I do see the POV of the guys in the back who work their asses off 24/7. Maybe Rock shouldn't have said 'I'm never going away'. That's the line people seem to take issue with imo. So I'm going to sit on the fence with this.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

layeth87smack said:


> Im trying to think of one thing that cena has said or done in his career and im actually drawing a blank. For Rock, I can intantly think of 100s of moments and they all took place over a decade ago....Rock spit out the same lines week in week out but creatively tweeked his character, style, expressions, comedy...its hard to move away from them when you have about 30 catchphrases.... but he seemed to always keep it fresh and entertaining...


You can't see me


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have so easily eaten up everything the Rock has said though. So many people buy into Dwayne's words.
> 
> Another thing that seems silly is the hypocrisy of Rock fans for putting a ton of shit on Cena for "saying the same things" over and over again when Rock has really come up with some average responses for those average issues and continues to recycle those reasons just like Cena recycles his. You can't rag on Cena for repetitiveness when Rock does the exact same thing. Double standards though I suppose.


Post of the Year - :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have so easily eaten up everything the Rock has said though. So many people buy into Dwayne's words.
> 
> Another thing that seems silly is the hypocrisy of Rock fans for putting a ton of shit on Cena for "saying the same things" over and over again when Rock has really come up with some average responses for those average issues and continues to recycle those reasons just like Cena recycles his. You can't rag on Cena for repetitiveness when Rock does the exact same thing. Double standards though I suppose.




if I ask you what your username is and you say Evolution, and I ask you and again you respond evolution. and I ask you 20 times what your username is and everytime you answer evolution. Cena has said the SAME thing in EVERY Rock promo since last year. Rock answered it ONCE in his youtube video. the other times he just talked about Cena or threw a jab at him. Cena needs to step his game up, but then again what else could he possibly say about the rock? seems like YOU are the one that's been fooled.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

The Tourist said:


> if I ask you what your username is and you say Evolution, and I ask you and again you respond evolution. and I ask you 20 times what your username is and everytime you answer evolution. Cena has said the SAME thing in EVERY Rock promo since last year. Rock answered it ONCE in his youtube video. the other times he just talked about Cena or threw a jab at him. Cena needs to step his game up, but then again what else could he possibly say about the rock? seems like YOU are the one that's been fooled.


Rock says Cena has lady parts, then Rock talks about boots to asses, then Rock talks about man-gina, then Rock talks about candy asses, then Rock talks about shovin things sideways straight up your ass. 

Cena and Rock are both guilty of the same thing, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Rock says Cena has lady parts, then Rock talks about boots to asses, then Rock talks about man-gina, then Rock talks about candy asses, then Rock talks about shovin things sideways straight up your ass.
> 
> Cena and Rock are both guilty of the same thing, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.




you're talking about sound bites in an interview, compared to the entire premise of Cena's argument. Totally different.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

The Tourist said:


> you're talking about sound bites in an interview, compared to the entire premise of Cena's argument. Totally different.


Those aren't soundbites in an interview, those are his promos


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Tourist said:


> if I ask you what your username is and you say Evolution, and I ask you and again you respond evolution. and I ask you 20 times what your username is and everytime you answer evolution. Cena has said the SAME thing in EVERY Rock promo since last year. Rock answered it ONCE in his youtube video. the other times he just talked about Cena or threw a jab at him. Cena needs to step his game up, but then again what else could he possibly say about the rock? seems like YOU are the one that's been fooled.


I would challenge that. For starters it's a wrestling feud. They feud over an angle. The angle for Cena is that he's challenging Rock's loyalty to the WWE. Which was the original premise of the interview jabs and the entire basis of the start of the feud. What is Dwayne's angle for the feud? He wants to put Cena in his place I guess?

They have both been running with their respective angles the entire feud. Bare in mind Cena has had a lot more mic time in this feud. Do you _honestly_ think that Rock would be able to come up with more material than he already has if he was appearing as frequently as Cena has in the last year regarding the feud? It's easy for him to spread out a years worth of material in the handful of promos and appearances he's had. Cena has had easily double that. If you consolidated that into the same amount of promos I wouldn't see any difference in the amount of material.

Besides. What has Rock actually done except for insult Cena with childish insults? Which, I'm assuming, would garner a fireball of negative reaction from marks on this board if Cena said the same thing. People tear Cena to shreds for making childish and corny jokes (same with CM Punk) yet they cream their Rock boxers when Dwayne implies Cena has "girl parts" or a "mangina" etc.

Like I'm saying, there are double standards. I'm not saying that I'm not enjoying the feud or the Rocks promos or whatever because as a wrestling fan I'm enjoying the feud. But it's hypocritical in my opinion for Rock marks to destroy Cena for coming up with a genuinely great angle and a GREAT promo bringing fresh ammo to the table to kick this feud into a more typical gear while persecuting him on the OTHER side of the coin for saying the same thing over and over. How is that fair? People are just hating blindly.

When you strip away the one-liners and the insults with little relevance, the Rock's promos haven't had much better content than Cena's. It's just interesting to see that people are being so hypocritical over the matter. That's my opinion is all.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I would challenge that. For starters it's a wrestling feud. They feud over an angle. The angle for Cena is that he's challenging Rock's loyalty to the WWE. Which was the original premise of the interview jabs and the entire basis of the start of the feud. What is Dwayne's angle for the feud? He wants to put Cena in his place I guess?
> 
> They have both been running with their respective angles the entire feud. Bare in mind Cena has had a lot more mic time in this feud. Do you _honestly_ think that Rock would be able to come up with more material than he already has if he was appearing as frequently as Cena has in the last year regarding the feud? It's easy for him to spread out a years worth of material in the handful of promos and appearances he's had. Cena has had easily double that. If you consolidated that into the same amount of promos I wouldn't see any difference in the amount of material.
> 
> ...



Of course when you strip those away, one liners and insults are sort of the Rock's thing.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I would challenge that. For starters it's a wrestling feud. They feud over an angle. The angle for Cena is that he's challenging Rock's loyalty to the WWE. Which was the original premise of the interview jabs and the entire basis of the start of the feud. What is Dwayne's angle for the feud? He wants to put Cena in his place I guess?
> 
> They have both been running with their respective angles the entire feud. Bare in mind Cena has had a lot more mic time in this feud. Do you _honestly_ think that Rock would be able to come up with more material than he already has if he was appearing as frequently as Cena has in the last year regarding the feud? It's easy for him to spread out a years worth of material in the handful of promos and appearances he's had. Cena has had easily double that. If you consolidated that into the same amount of promos I wouldn't see any difference in the amount of material.
> 
> ...


The only thing I will say... the word _"hypocrite"_ is being tossed around a lot round here.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Those aren't soundbites in an interview, those are his promos


let's try to be smart about this. Rock has cut 4 promos on John Cena. The return to raw on 2/14/11, the one in front of his trophy case at home, the one with the kid playing john cena, and the youtube promo. each one different, each one with a different tone. and none that relied on catchphrases. Go back and watch those and tell me what you are saying is true or just smarten up.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Tourist said:


> you're talking about sound bites in an interview, compared to the entire premise of Cena's argument. Totally different.


Exactly.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lol rocky comes back for one single mania after how long? and ppl are crying
this is the fucking thanks he gets?
kids have no respect for ppl that paved the way for them


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Majesty said:


> Of course when you strip those away, one liners and insults are sort of the Rock's thing.


And loyalty to the WWE is Cena's thing. So people claiming it's dumb that he's doing the same thing should be able to acknowledge that Rock is _also_ doing the same thing over and over. That doesn't mean you can't enjoy it, but people can't use the "repetitive" argument as a basis for disliking Cena in the feud when Rock has been doing the exact same thing.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Saying that, Evolutions posting in this thread is Oscar worthy. Bboy would be impressed.

Keep up the good stuff champ. (Y)


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

The Tourist said:


> let's try to be smart about this. Rock has cut 4 promos on John Cena. The return to raw on 2/14/11, the one in front of his trophy case at home, the one with the kid playing john cena, and the youtube promo. each one different, each one with a different tone. and none that relied on catchphrases. Go back and watch those and tell me what you are saying is true or just smarten up.


Since I need to smarten up, why don't you tell me what the "different" premises of these 4 promos are then? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

For the record, I like _both_ Cena and Rock and think it's one of the most outstanding, interesting feuds in memory. But I just think some people are going a little overboard with the blind hate is all.

The people who are constantly saying Cena is crap are diminishing their own view of the quality of the feud. You should be able to say "fuck. That was a great promo. This feud is AWESOME!"

You'll find yourself enjoying the product much more.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> lol rocky comes back for one single mania after how long? and ppl are crying
> this is the fucking thanks he gets?
> kids have no respect for ppl that paved the way for them



it's crazy right?

why won't the rock come back! just come back for one more match!
I hate him! he's a hypocrite, he left and now he wants to come back and steal the spotlight!

the crazy part is, there are actuall WWE wrestlers who feel this way.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

It would be funny if this "text" was from a little jimmy that's part of the Cenation. 

Lets be real here, you can't just go around saying "It's Miz" or "It's Punk". You don't have proof. 

And who cares? W/e this person thinks will not effect anything. Whatever happens at Mania or any time soon is going to be decided by creatives and them only. Not Rock, not Cena. 

You also can't say Rock is in it for money because lets face it, he's not in need of money in any way. And anything Cena say is probably kayfabe and he's trying to make Mania more interesting. This is what now is for. To build Mania. Cena did a good job yesterday and Rock will do a great job next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaptainCharisma said:


> It would be funny if this "text" was from a little jimmy that's part of the Cenation.
> *
> Lets be real here, you can't just go around saying "It's Miz" or "It's Punk". You don't have proof.
> *
> ...


It's the internet, it's based off of people taking small bits of things and turning them into supposed facts. ~___~


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> And what a pussy, remaining anonymous. If I was bitter, I would rather let my opinion be known. But wouldn't be surprised if it's just dirt-sheets making shit up.


Only PWInsider reported this not "the dirtsheets"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If there's any truth to the idea that people are unhappy backstage about the Rock, then I am fucking thrilled. Not because I have any problem with the Rock being around, but _of course_ everyone backstage should want that main event spot. I'm sure they're all fairly happy about the money he's bringing in, but they'd be a lot happier (and I think we would too) if WWE had built any one of the regular roster up to the point where they could draw the same money. To them, Rocky's a band-aid on a haemophiliac's wound. No wonder they sound bitter.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Just someone who wants to feed of the mega star and popularity that is THE ROCK.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

> More Details Regarding Backstage Heat on The Rock
> 
> - There is said to be more than a few people within WWE that are genuinely complaining about The Rock returning and being featured for WrestleMania 28.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of cunts.

The Rock isn't a fucking wrestler anymore, hes returning for a dream match, thats all. It's not his fault the WWE decided to build the stupid feud 1 year before the match was going to take place.

Also, is it me or does that last sentence "_While there are some people openly complaining about The Rock, it's said that you mostly hear about the negative feedback from people who are upset at The Rock's haters_" not even make sense.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> If there's any truth to the idea that people are unhappy backstage about the Rock, then I am fucking thrilled. Not because I have any problem with the Rock being around, but _of course_ everyone backstage should want that main event spot. I'm sure they're all fairly happy about the money he's bringing in, but they'd be a lot happier (and I think we would too) if WWE had built any one of the regular roster up to the point where they could draw the same money. To them, Rocky's a band-aid on a haemophiliac's wound. No wonder they sound bitter.


how can you be thrilled at ppl being mad at the rock when its not his fault? the real guy they need to be unhappy with is vince.


----------



## Avexus (Feb 22, 2012)

PWinsider is not realiable at all. They are garbage.


----------



## Toplot (Feb 22, 2012)

Rock shouldnt be bothered with crap like these.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The likes of the Big Show, Y2J, HHH, Stone Cold and Brock Lesnar have all said The Rock is a stand up bloke, and genuinely nice guy.

I think I will believe them rather than some little backstage bitch who cant deal with the fact The Rock, despite leaving for 7 years, is still a bigger star than them.

This goes to whoever smack talks Rock, wether its Punk or Orton or whoever. Maybe if they worked half as hard as The Rock did and got half as over as the Rock did, then the fans wouldnt be pineing for The Rock to return


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

dreammaster said:


> He's here for himself, he keeps to himself, and he keeps someone who's actually touring here all year from making a bigger payday at the bigger shows. It's all about making this the "biggest" Mania of all time. OK, then what do we do the rest of the year? Who's been made? You think he took ANY blame for Survivor [Series] not drawing? Of course not, but how do you feud with a guy on the Titantron? Cena nailed the guy dead on tonight.


I don't understand this argument or Cena's at all. They are pretty much saying The Rock has an obligation to come back to wrestling and continue his career there until the end. No, that isn't how the world works. This is the equivalent of being pissed off at Michael Jordan for retiring and then coming back for a few seasons. I'm sure there were people who were pissed, but seriously? Who are we to say how The Rock needs to live his life? It's his own, he can do whatever the hell he wants with it. Doesn't hurt my feelings one bit that he randomly appears every once in a while. I'd prefer that over not seeing him in the ring at all.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

kersed said:


> I don't understand this argument or Cena's at all. They are pretty much saying The Rock has an obligation to come back to wrestling and continue his career there until the end. No, that isn't how the world works. This is the equivalent of being pissed off at Michael Jordan for retiring and then coming back for a few seasons. I'm sure there were people who were pissed, but seriously? Who are we to say how The Rock needs to live his life? It's his own, he can do whatever the hell he wants with it. Doesn't hurt my feelings one bit that he randomly appears every once in a while. I'd prefer that over not seeing him in the ring at all.


Umm no, the analogy you should be thinking is Michael Jordan giving back to his parents who gave him the opportunity to become this great.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Umm no, the analogy you should be thinking is Michael Jordan giving back to his parents who gave him the opportunity to become this great.


Analogies aside, it all sounds extremely selfish when fans say things like Cena has been saying.


----------



## Deakon (Feb 22, 2012)

kersed said:


> Analogies aside, it all sounds extremely selfish when fans say things like Cena has been saying.


Fans are the ones that made him the rock.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

kersed said:


> Analogies aside, it all sounds extremely selfish when fans say things like Cena has been saying.


Cena is building a feud with the Rock.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

honestly if vince's money hungry ass fires this anonymous superstar he may as well make the wwe hq a nazi deathcamp.
all the star has done was state his opinion.. can't blame him with hhhs ridiculously fail plans.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Deakon said:


> Fans are the ones that made him the rock.


Broken record. Those same fans followed his movie career.
He thanks the fans all the time and always reps the wwe. What is the rock a slave to u people?? Dance rocky dance? WTF?lmao. Y'all are crazy.

He didn't have to come back at all. He wanted to come back and said that for years. Plus vince let him out his contract in 2004-05. Get the facts straight. 

The NBA is STILL looking for another MJ. The WWE is clearly still reaching for another crossover star like the rock. Stars/legends come and go and move on; so should fans. We're lucky the dude found time from a career he wants to excel to even come back.


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

Anybody superstar, fan, no fan would be lieing if they said they would do any different to what Rocky has done.

On top of that, The Rock returning has brought back a large quantity of fans that left watching WWE because the shitty superstars like Cena, like Orton and Kofi Kingston couldnt live or perform nowhere near the levels the rock took the WWE too.

If Cenas movies had been a success and Hollywood came genuinly calling he could not turn down $30 million for 3/4 months work ! Cena needs to shut his stale, PG boring ass up


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

The Main Headliner said:


> Broken record. Those same fans followed his movie career.
> He thanks the fans all the time and always reps the wwe. What is the rock a slave to u people?? Dance rocky dance? WTF?lmao. Y'all are crazy.
> 
> He didn't have to come back at all. He wanted to come back and said that for years. Plus vince let him out his contract in 2004-05. Get the facts straight.
> ...


Amen Rep thattt (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL "Anonymous WWE Star." If this is true, then I guess even they know that Rock's bringing in a big payday for everyone on the card April 1st and they aren't going to reveal who they are. But hell, whoever these anon people are, they'd probably get the shit kicked out of them by the vets in the older days. The Rock has earned the right to come back and insert himself into a main event when he solidified his place in history throughout the the late 90's-early 2000's. He doesn't have to work the long schedule to appease anyone on the roster, especially if they haven't accomplished anything close to what he has. He has more than paid his dues.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Crybaby jealous coward= "Anonymous"


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Doubt The Rock is here for the check. His movies make more money than the WWE does.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

LarryCoon said:


> Umm no, the analogy you should be thinking is Michael Jordan giving back to his parents who gave him the opportunity to become this great.


What exactly is your definition of giving back? What does The Rock have to do to of 'given back' to the WWE.

Because last time I checked he has:

Put people over before he left.
Returned for a match at WM20.
Made several surprise returns in 2003/2004.
He has spoken highly of the WWE to the media.
And now he has returned to do a storyline, which is going to make the WWE a lot of money, and he'll probably put over John Cena at the end of it.

What more do you want??


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> What exactly is your definition of giving back? What does The Rock have to do to of 'given back' to the WWE.


What Rock is doing right now


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock doesn't owe anyone anything, He doesn't need to give back, he choose to return because of his fanbase and platform of the live crowd. 


Fabregas said:


> > More Details Regarding Backstage Heat on The Rock
> >
> > - There is said to be more than a few people within WWE that are genuinely complaining about The Rock returning and being featured for WrestleMania 28.
> >
> ...


Like I said in the Rock/Cena thread, Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer also talked about the pathetic losers in the WWE locker room who cry about Rock's return. Bryan said that every wrestler who cries about Rock should give the paycheck he got for WM back to WWE because without him that was going to be a disaster for business. Dave said that he hopes that Rock will come back every year, not just for his interest in the wrestling business but because the Wrestling Observer makes more money every time Rock comes back. He also pointed out that guys like Rock/Taker/HBK/HHH are coming back every year to SAVE the show because nobody can do it on the current roster and they can't be THAT stupid to not understand it, with Rock or without him, all the "mid carders for life" clones will never be in the main event anyway.

Such a sad mentality that the wrestlers themselves don't understand how business works, "HE TOOK ME, HE SAID TO ME, HE DID TO ME!" STFU, embarrassing to be a fan of this company after things like that when the wrestlers are a bunch of little whiny bitches. Then they want to be "larger than life"? funny. that's why the business is where he is right now. I guess you just need to ignore this bullshit, Rock himself is too big to even respond to crap like this and they're too clueless and irrelevant to even take seriously.

And about this:


> While there are some people openly complaining about The Rock, it's said that you mostly hear about the negative feedback from people who are upset at The Rock's haters.


He meant that there are a small bunch of bitter and jealous wrestlers like Punk/Cena/Ziggler or whatever but the MAJORITY of the locker room are smart and complaining about the small pathetic group. 

Besides that, they are so irrelevant that you don't need to take them seriously, bunch of clueless hacks from the worst roster of all time? lol, who are they? embarrassment to wrestling history, why do you think HHH buries them on TV every week? Just watch Rock's new DVD, Vince's comments on Rock's WWE status, that he can come back any time he wants or like he said it, WWE is Rock's "Toy Chest", and he wanted him to come back a lot sooner but Rock was determined to succeed in a different world on his own.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Avexus said:


> PWinsider is not realiable at all. They are garbage.


Untrue


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is jealous and butthurt the most used words on here. Do these guy have to be jealous. maybe they are just upset that Rock is coming in and maineventing Mania. im pretty sure everyone in wwe right now knows they arent as great as the Rock i dont get why theyd be jealous. They know they dont have that ability the ROck, Cena, Orton, Punk, Jericho have to be able to main event Mania. And i doubt they are butthurt its not like Rock is taking Tyler Reks spot at mania or some other lower card guy. Whoever said this is a coward but isnt all wrong either imo. But i hate when ppl do this just like the whole Jets situation. Im a Pats fan and hate the Jets but you have to be some bitch to talk shit about someone in social media but dont want your name said.


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

The guy is a moron. The Rock is there to generate more heat for the business he started out in. In other words, the Rock's presence will possibly entice new fans and possibly grab the attention of older fans who stopped watching. That is putting over a product, not necessarily an individual. The anonymous is probably Punk though seeing that it holds idiotic logic and backwards thinking.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Moshe. said:


> The guy is a moron. The Rock is there to generate more heat for the business he started out in. In other words, the Rock's presence will possibly entice new fans and possibly grab the attention of older fans who stopped watching. That is putting over a product, not necessarily an individual. The anonymous is probably Punk though seeing that it holds idiotic logic and backwards thinking.


Punk's talked openly about his feelings concerning Rock, so if this whole thing is even true, I doubt it was him that said it. Say what you will about Punk, but he's no coward. He wouldn't hide behind an anonymous tag.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

ted dibiase jr is the Anonymous guy


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

bob1255 said:


> honestly if vince's money hungry ass fires this anonymous superstar he may as well make the wwe hq a nazi deathcamp.
> all the star has done was state his opinion.. can't blame him with hhhs ridiculously fail plans.


What has HHH got to do with it? I can understand blaming Vince though.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

Anonymous wrestler. Come one guys, tell me you don't buy this crap.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

maybe these jealous wrestlers should not suck so much and then maybe they would have their spot.


----------



## fiji00 (Feb 7, 2012)

LarryCoon said:


> What Rock is doing right now


promoting movies is giving back?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Saw this on Twitter:


*Rollie @da_other_man* 
@TheRock - haters claim ur keeping them from wrestling @ Mania & they cant get over. Y couldnt they get over when u were gone? #Imjustsayin'

*Dwayne Johnson @TheRock *
@da_other_man The ones who are complaining are the ones who will never get over anyway, Too busy complaining.


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

Why should The Rock be responsible for making stars? He's not even an active name on the roster. Ask super Cena to lose to someone cleanly for once.


----------



## Toplot (Feb 22, 2012)

So who is the anonymous douche?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Well all of this has an explanation and its a very simple one the entire roster(cena included) would have been jobbing to x-pac and perry saturn during the attitude era days so now they see a character who is simply larger than life,bigger than them, bigger than the company a man who gets a major pop by lifting an eyebrow a reaction that the likes of ziggler would not get even if they did an elbow drop from the empire state

so yeah they can bitch all they want at the end they're just a bunch of glorified jobbers


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Reads like a Chris Brown fan.


Clique said:


> Y couldnt they get over when u were gone? #Imjustsayin'


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Clique said:


> Saw this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> *Rollie @da_other_man*
> ...


Who the fuck is that guy,we need to find out.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

For some unknown reason this just feels like Cena has taken the feud from Twitter and to the dirt sheets.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> Anonymous wrestler. Come one guys, tell me you don't buy this crap.






Clique said:


> *Dwayne Johnson @TheRock *
> @da_other_man The ones who are complaining are the ones who will never get over anyway, Too busy complaining.


:flip


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> Anonymous wrestler. Come one guys, tell me you don't buy this crap.


^

I'd say this is either; 

a) made up, or 
b) some guy who hasn't worked in the company in ten years and is still butthurt because he thought he deserved The Rock's spot way back in the day.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Of course it's anonymous.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

If these guys who want the top spot were really creative enough to grab it, one of them would be currently pitching a new gimmick right now.

Mask, question mark on the face, goes by the name of anonymous.

Shoots on the rock via the screen with a disguised voice every time he goes to the ring.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Reads like a Chris Brown fan.


Yeah, let's blame the person who actually bothers to put people over. Ryder, ADR, and Punk wouldn't be relevant right now without him.

Dwayne coming back is clearly doing more hard than good. A frustrated locker room is the last thing anyone wants.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LMAO, what a bunch of bitches. You already got the leader of the bitches (cena) whining and putting the rock down so why not turn the whole locker room against him. As far as im concerned without the rock those same bitches wouldnt get a big fat ass pay check like last year at WM.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Yeah, let's blame the person who actually bothers to put people over. Ryder, ADR, and Punk wouldn't be relevant right now without him.


Ryder's YouTube show put him over, Punk's shoot promo made him a legit star, and people still don't care about ADR. Even though he jobbed to him Cena did nothing in the matches(one of which he squashed him to start the feud) to make ADR relevant. 

If the locker room is frustrated they can hand their Mania payday over to WWE or just walkout on the company.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably someone like Curt Hawkins said this. Someone that is more than likely not going to be on the 'Mania card, and feels it's due to The Rock coming from outside claiming a place on the card. I understand the frustration but then again it's petty. Rock should not be seen as an active wrestler. Vince McMahon has decided to offer him loads of money and the main event spot, so fair play to him. It wouldn't make sense for The Rock put some midcard guy over anyway heading into the biggest main event in years.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rock responds.

http://twitter.com/#!/TheRock/status/172558070931668992

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/226135/The-Rock-Responds-to-His-Critics-Within-WWE.htm

"With that news circulating around the internet, a fan asked Rock over Twitter, "Haters claim you're keeping them from wrestling at 'Mania and they can't get over. Why couldn't they get over when you were gone?" The Rock replied with the following:

@da_other_man The ones who are complaining are the ones who will never get over anyway, Too busy complaining."


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

just for argument's sake , let's say this is real and not bullshit reports


so Cena and Orton bury the entire roster in 2008 in a handicap match , and they whine that Rock is not helping talent and stealing the spotlight ? lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope it The Rock's former stablemate MARK RATINGS HENRY.

Otherwise don't care. 8*D


----------

